# Americano killer legato e bendato. La sinistra insorge.



## admin (28 Luglio 2019)

La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e bendato in caserma. Repubblica titola:"Foto shock".

Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.

Ecco l'immagine


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e imbavagliato in caserma.
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine



Eccoci qua. Adesso, come al solito, passerà per vittima.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e imbavagliato in caserma.
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine



Beh ma anche se gli avessero dato due manganellate che problema c'è? Mica parliamo di un piccolo spacciatore/scippatore da rieducare... Qui si parla di omicidio volontario di un carabiniere!


----------



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e imbavagliato in caserma. Repubblica titola:"Foto shock".
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine



Troppo poco


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2019)

Adesso i vari Nicola Rometti, Boldrini, Saviano e compagni di merende chiederanno un'interrogazione parlamentare...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2019)

Mi aspetto anche l'euroinvito al killer da parte di Bruxelles, per parlare al parlamento europeo.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso i vari Nicola Rometti, Boldrini, Saviano e compagni di merende chiederanno un'interrogazione parlamentare...



"Skantaloh !!! Negato il diritto fondamentale di poter vedere come tutti i normodotati !!!"

Intanto è stato negato il diritto di vivere ad un ragazzo di 35 anni.

Strano comunque che ancora non ci siano contro-post di difesa dei soliti buonisti. Che dipenda dal fatto che è un bianco ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Beh ma anche se gli avessero dato due manganellate che problema c'è? Mica parliamo di un piccolo spacciatore/scippatore da rieducare... Qui si parla di omicidio volontario di un carabiniere!



Non c’é nessuna sentenza.
Le forze dell’ordine non eseguono condanne.
Stiamo appena uscendo dal caso Cucchi.... non impariamo mai.

Se passa per vittima é colpa degli idioti che l’hanno bendato.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Skantaloh !!! Negato il diritto fondamentale di poter vedere come tutti i normodotati !!!"
> 
> Intanto è stato negato il diritto di vivere ad un ragazzo di 35 anni.
> 
> Strano comunque che ancora non ci siano contro-post di difesa dei soliti buonisti. Che dipenda dal fatto che è un bianco ?



Fosse stato nero lo avrebbero liberato e avrebbero arrestato i carabinieri


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Luglio 2019)

Lo shock di questa foto è che il ragazzo abbia la testa attaccata al corpo, non scherziamo.

Fossero questi i problemi, anzi. Bisognava davvero fargli tanto tanto male, e invece alla fine faranno 1 o 2 mesi di galera per tornare in America da star


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Skantaloh !!! Negato il diritto fondamentale di poter vedere come tutti i normodotati !!!"
> 
> Intanto è stato negato il diritto di vivere ad un ragazzo di 35 anni.
> 
> Strano comunque che ancora non ci siano contro-post di difesa dei soliti buonisti. Che dipenda dal fatto che è un bianco ?



Al 100%.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non c’é nessuna sentenza.
> Le forze dell’ordine non eseguono condanne.
> Stiamo appena uscendo dal caso Cucchi.... non impariamo mai.
> 
> Se passa per vittima é colpa degli idioti che l’hanno bendato.



Ciò che è accaduto a Cucchi è vergognoso, ma lo è anche far passare Cucchi come un Santo. Era uno spacciatore di morte


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e bendato in caserma. Repubblica titola:"Foto shock".
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine


Vaglielo a spiegare alla moglie e ai parenti del carabiniere ucciso, vediamo cosa ne pensano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Beh ma anche se gli avessero dato due manganellate che problema c'è? Mica parliamo di un piccolo spacciatore/scippatore da rieducare... Qui si parla di omicidio volontario di un carabiniere!



e si pure l'elettroshock  dopo questa foto pure l'avvocato scemo dei simpson, Lionel Hutz, riuscirebbe a fare invalidare la confessione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e si pure l'elettroshock  dopo questa foto pure l'avvocato scemo dei simpson, Lionel Hutz, riuscirebbe farà invalidare la confessione



Oltre al fatto che la vicenda é affatto limpida.
Due Carabinieri in borghese che fanno un intervento per non far spendere 100€ ad un collaboratore di uno spacciatore che denuncia la cosa ai Carabinieri fa strano solo a me?

É bene fare chiarezza senza ombre, torture, percosse, seguendo le regole.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oltre al fatto che la vicenda é affatto limpida.
> Due Carabinieri in borghese che fanno un intervento per non far spendere 100€ ad un collaboratore di uno spacciatore che denuncia la cosa ai Carabinieri fa strano solo a me?
> 
> É bene fare chiarezza senza ombre, torture, percosse, seguendo le regole.



non conosco i dettagli di questa vicenda, ma a me lascia basito la deficienza di chi gestisce i social network della lega, tra il profilo ufficiale di salvini che spiattella le operazioni di polizia mentre sono in corso d'opera e questa foto qua hanno fatto dei favori incredibili ai presunti colpevoli, vabbe che alla fine non sono manco ********** ma subdoli perche per propaganda farebbero questo ed altro.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2019)

* Sarà trasferito il militare che ha legato l'imputato *


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oltre al fatto che la vicenda é affatto limpida.
> Due Carabinieri in borghese che fanno un intervento per non far spendere 100€ ad un collaboratore di uno spacciatore che denuncia la cosa ai Carabinieri fa strano solo a me?
> 
> É bene fare chiarezza senza ombre, torture, percosse, seguendo le regole.



La vicenda può anche essere poco chiara, ma perché c'è sempre questa meticolosità nel seguire le regole quando devono andare a favore di un criminale? Io non vedo torture o percosse.

Le regole dicono che non si danno 8 coltellate ad un essere umano, altrimenti quest'ultimo si fa male. E al ragazzo morto delle regole non gliene frega più un accidente.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oltre al fatto che la vicenda é affatto limpida.
> Due Carabinieri in borghese che fanno un intervento per non far spendere 100€ ad un collaboratore di uno spacciatore che denuncia la cosa ai Carabinieri fa strano solo a me?
> 
> É bene fare chiarezza senza ombre, torture, percosse, seguendo le regole.


Probabilmente non sapevano chi fosse


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Luglio 2019)

Se la confessione l'hanno estorta con questi metodi a livello oggettivo ha poco valore, se non nullo...

Tra l'altro fare una foto simile e metterla in rete evidenzia proprio un deficit di intelligenza da parte delle forze dell'ordine. Ora è scontato che questi non si faranno mai il carcere.


----------



## sacchino (28 Luglio 2019)

Se fossero stati due Italiani che commettevano un delitto negli Stati Uniti come li avrebbero trattati? L'importante ora che non li facciano fuggire come con Amanda.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Luglio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Lo shock di questa foto è che il ragazzo abbia la testa attaccata al corpo, non scherziamo.
> 
> Fossero questi i problemi, anzi. Bisognava davvero fargli tanto tanto male, e invece alla fine faranno 1 o 2 mesi di galera per tornare in America da star


Vero. Amanda Knox docet.


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Luglio 2019)

Leggo o ra che il carabiniere che avrebbe legato l'assassino sarebbe stato trasferito ... fermo restando la TOTALE solidarietà all'arma anche i loro appartenenti dovrebbero capire che certe leggerezze ( foto su whatsapp ) non si dovrebbero fare .. e lo dice uno che per il caso Cucchi ai carabinieiri indagati darebbe la medaglia ..


----------



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se la confessione l'hanno estorta con questi metodi a livello oggettivo ha poco valore, se non nullo...
> 
> Tra l'altro fare una foto simile e metterla in rete evidenzia proprio un deficit di intelligenza da parte delle forze dell'ordine. Ora è scontato che questi non si faranno mai il carcere.



Io ci lavoro a contatto, ti posso dire che ci sono alcuni ******* (seppur pochi) nei carabinieri, ma non in Polizia o Guardia di Finanza


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non c’é nessuna sentenza.
> Le forze dell’ordine non eseguono condanne.
> Stiamo appena uscendo dal caso Cucchi.... non impariamo mai.
> 
> Se passa per vittima é colpa degli idioti che l’hanno bendato.




Non mi sono augurato né mi auguro che l'imputato venga picchiato o torturato, ci mancherebbe. Intendo dire che se pure avesse preso due manganellate non ci sarebbe stato da scandalizzarsi. In qualsiasi paese del mondo avrebbe il volto tumefatto (e non sto dicendo che sia giusto). 
Cucchi non c'entra, era un povero ragazzo che appunto doveva essere rieducato e non aveva fatto fisicamente nulla contro le FdO. 



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e si pure l'elettroshock  dopo questa foto pure l'avvocato scemo dei simpson, Lionel Hutz, riuscirebbe a fare invalidare la confessione



Probabilmente hai ragione, è inutile aver fatto questa foto. 

Magari si scopre davvero che la confessione era estorta e questo povero turista si è trovato in un complotto o in uno sfortunato scambio di persona, non credo eh ma non si può sapere


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Leggo o ra che il carabiniere che avrebbe legato l'assassino sarebbe stato trasferito ... fermo restando la TOTALE solidarietà all'arma anche i loro appartenenti dovrebbero capire che certe leggerezze ( foto su whatsapp ) *non si dovrebbero fare* .. e lo dice uno che per il caso Cucchi ai carabinieiri indagati darebbe la medaglia ..



Questo è il punto. Perché non si dovrebbero fare? Una cosa è fare violenza a chi è innocente, una cosa è usare il pugno duro con chi è un criminale, senza scadere in cose gratuite. Bendare ed incatenare un uomo è perfettamente equivalente a metterlo in gattabuia, quale sarebbe il contraddittorio ? Il fatto che è stata scattata una foto ?

E' esattamente il motivo del dibattito. Le forze dell'ordine sono le uniche ad essere autorizzate a fare questo. E non devono nascondersi nel farlo. E' l'esatta origine del buonismo che stiamo contestando quando succedono questi episodi.


----------



## CIppO (28 Luglio 2019)

Grande assist al presunto assassino, complimenti all’autore della foto e chi l’ha pubblicata. 
Quanto pressapochismo.


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Luglio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Cucchi non c'entra, era un povero ragazzo che appunto doveva essere rieducato e non aveva fatto fisicamente nulla contro le FdO.



Cucchi NON ERA AFFATTO un povero ragazzo da rieducare ... era un maledetto spacciatore di mestiere e il pestaggio fatale è avvenyto perchè non voleva rivelare i nomi dei suoi compari e dove teneva la roba .. comunque chiudo OT


----------



## Andris (28 Luglio 2019)

in California hanno fatto il referendum per la pena di morte ed è rimasta per volere della popolazione,per cui loro sarebbero finiti nel braccio della morte dopo un processo.
eh sì perchè nel loro stato anche stare insieme porta a morire,non solo eseguire materialmente.
il problema è un altro secondo me,cioè che gli stati uniti sono un paese che cerca sempre di non accettare le sentenze altrui sui propri cittadini all'estero e quindi non è da escludere che proveranno ad interferire diplomaticamente per non dare l'ergastolo e poi magari portarselo a casa tra qualche anno.
fortunatamente non sono militari,altrimenti ancora più probabile l'interventismo imperialista


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Cucchi NON ERA AFFATTO un povero ragazzo da rieducare ... era un maledetto spacciatore di mestiere e il pestaggio fatale è avvenyto perchè non voleva rivelare i nomi dei suoi compari e dove teneva la roba .. comunque chiudo OT



meglio chiudere l' OT, leggere affermazioni come le tue nel 2019 fa rabbrividire oltre che offendere milioni di persone morte per la libertà e la democrazia


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e bendato in caserma. Repubblica titola:"Foto shock".
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine



Questa foto, ed il fatto che inizialmente si era detto che gli autori dell'omicidio fossero magrebini, sono i veri problemi. Che un giovane militare sia stato ucciso poco conta. Il vomito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo è il punto. Perché non si dovrebbero fare? Una cosa è fare violenza a chi è innocente, una cosa è usare il pugno duro con chi è un criminale, senza scadere in cose gratuite. Bendare ed incatenare un uomo è perfettamente equivalente a metterlo in gattabuia, quale sarebbe il contraddittorio ? Il fatto che è stata scattata una foto ?
> 
> E' esattamente il motivo del dibattito. Le forze dell'ordine sono le uniche ad essere autorizzate a fare questo. E non devono nascondersi nel farlo. E' l'esatta origine del buonismo che stiamo contestando quando succedono questi episodi.



Parli di un paese dove se dai una manganellata ad una prostituta nigeriana che sta cercando di cavare gli occhi ad un collega in gattabuia ci finisci tu. Non so se mi spiego.

Parliamo di un paese dove tempo fa un 75enne venne denunciato per sequestro di persona perché aveva rinchiuso dentro l’armadio i due ladri che gli erano entrati in casa per poi chiamare la Polizia.

Io possiedo diverse armi tutte regolarmente denunciate ma so già che se mai dovessi trovarmi costretto ad usarle (spero di no) verrei perseguitato dalla “Giustizia”.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non sapevano chi fosse



Era noto ai Carabinieri il denunciante, questo é noto.
Faire personale, buona volntá (insolita a tale livello), complicità?

É bene che venga fatta chiarezza piena senza inquinare le indagini con confessioni invalidate.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Sarà trasferito il militare che ha legato l'imputato *



Non basta, bisogna avviare dei provvedimenti disciplinari anche nei confronti del militare genialoide che ha diffuso la foto.




Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non conosco i dettagli di questa vicenda, *ma a me lascia basito la deficienza di chi gestisce i social network della lega*, tra il profilo ufficiale di salvini che spiattella le operazioni di polizia mentre sono in corso d'opera e questa foto qua hanno fatto dei favori incredibili ai presunti colpevoli, vabbe che alla fine non sono manco ********** ma subdoli perche per propaganda farebbero questo ed altro.




Difatti la foto dell'indagato bendato con tanto di messaggio: "FOTO CHOC, E VOI KE NE PENSATE????" è di uno squallore epocale. Ci mancava solo che Morisi aggiungesse un sondaggio in stile "Mi piace: Salvini Kapitano", Retweet: Gli americani erano in un albergo di lusso a 4 stelle e i terremotati nelle tende, e Gad Lerner che dice???"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meglio chiudere l' OT, leggere affermazioni come le tue nel 2019 fa rabbrividire oltre che offendere milioni di persone morte per la libertà e la democrazia




Ma come si fa a fare dichiarazioni del genere.
Ormai in questo paese é lecito dire qualsiasi bestialitá...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fosse stato nero lo avrebbero liberato e avrebbero arrestato i carabinieri



ahahahahaaha

spiegate al PD che l'america non è una nazione africana.
ritireranno le accuse.

idioti


----------



## Andris (28 Luglio 2019)

comunque la benda non è una tortura,è solo per non fargli vedere qualcosa o qualcuno.
non c'è alcun dolore se per tot. minuti hai una benda.
la faccia si vede benissimo e non ha un graffio,così come non c'è una macchia di sangue sulla camicia.
dalla foto sfocata non si vede che sia legato con una corda,comunque andava ammanettato per forza anche per evitare autolesionismo quindi non vedo di cosa discutere.
non c'è alcuna violenza visibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se la confessione l'hanno estorta con questi metodi a livello oggettivo ha poco valore, se non nullo...
> 
> Tra l'altro fare una foto simile e metterla in rete evidenzia proprio un deficit di intelligenza da parte delle forze dell'ordine. Ora è scontato che questi non si faranno mai il carcere.



scusa non capisco "questi metodi" cos'hanno di tanto strano.
uno arrestato è ammanettato, una benda è una tortura? 
ma dove cavolo andremo a finire con questo buonismo? qua la gente fa cavolate perchè non ha paura delle conseguenze


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2019)

El Marino loko insegna come andrebbe trattata questa gente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la benda non è una tortura,è solo per non fargli vedere qualcosa o qualcuno.
> non c'è alcun dolore se per tot. minuti hai una benda.
> la faccia si vede benissimo e non ha un graffio,così come non c'è una macchia di sangue sulla camicia.
> dalla foto sfocata non si vede che sia legato con una corda,comunque andava ammanettato per forza anche per evitare autolesionismo quindi non vedo di cosa discutere.
> non c'è alcuna violenza visibile.



Concordo. L’umiliazione è più efficace della violenza, ci sono umiliazioni che piegano anche i criminali più pertinaci come i cartelli della droga di certe zone del mondo.


----------



## Andris (28 Luglio 2019)

se ci fosse stata violenza non avrebbero certo scattato e diffuso la foto,non sono scemi.
penso che sia stato inopportuno,tutto qui


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa non capisco "questi metodi" cos'hanno di tanto strano.
> uno arrestato è ammanettato, una benda è una tortura?
> ma dove cavolo andremo a finire con questo buonismo? qua la gente fa cavolate perchè non ha paura delle conseguenze



ma cosa stai dicendo buonismo? ma se pure l'arma ha definito questi metodi inaccettabili


> Il comandante generale dell’Arma, Giovanni Nistri, ha condannato la foto: «Si tratta di un episodio inaccettabile e come tale deve essere trattato». L’Arma ha aperto un’inchiesta interna. Il militare che ha bendato il ragazzo è stato individuato dopo poche ore.



ora grazie a questa foto colpevole o no se ne ritornerà in america


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo buonismo? ma se pure l'arma ha definito questi metodi inaccettabili
> 
> ora grazie a questa foto colpevole o no se ne ritornerà in america



Ecco, stavo in pensiero. Definisci "inaccettabile", riguardo al fatto che questo tipo ha subito una qualsiasi violenza o menomazione.

Ovviamente l'arma è costretta a diffondere comunicati del genere, altrimenti verrebbe attaccata dai soliti schieramenti che, incidentamente, difendono colui che ha ucciso un essere umano. Detto così, a margine.

Ma per cortesia, dai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, stavo in pensiero. Definisci "inaccettabile", riguardo al fatto che questo tipo ha subito una qualsiasi violenza o menomazione.
> 
> Ovviamente l'arma è costretta a diffondere comunicati del genere, altrimenti verrebbe attaccata dai soliti schieramenti che, incidentamente, difendono colui che ha ucciso un essere umano. Detto così, a margine.
> 
> Ma per cortesia, dai.



non stare in pensiero pensa a campare bene


----------



## Andris (28 Luglio 2019)

perchè dovrebbe tornarsene in america scusa ?
hanno trovato il coltello,basta fare l'esame del dna ed è incastrato.
non serve neanche la confessione.
a parte che l'altro carabiniere insieme al delunto li ha visti e può riconoscerli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè dovrebbe tornarsene in america scusa ?
> hanno trovato il coltello,basta fare l'esame del dna ed è incastrato.
> non serve neanche la confessione.
> a parte che l'altro carabiniere insieme al delunto li ha visti e può riconoscerli.




.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo buonismo? ma se pure l'arma ha definito questi metodi inaccettabili
> 
> ora grazie a questa foto colpevole o no se ne ritornerà in america



cosa vuoi che dica con tutta l'opinione pubblica contro e la magistratura di sinistra?
se dice il contrario lo mettono dentro a questo... dai ragazzi

io da bambino mi bendavo per giocare a mosca cieca. non diciamo cavolate.
piuttosto non ho capito il perchè l'abbiano bendato. 
però oh se l'avessero massacrato di botte potrei capire. ma non gli han mica fatto niente.

in america ci tornava anche senza foto. gli americani se non glielo mandi indietro ti bombardano


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non stare in pensiero pensa a campare bene



Si vabbé, una non-risposta che si dà in genere a chi viene ritenuto un mentecatto. Grazie tante, eh.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si vabbé, una non-risposta che si dà in genere a chi viene ritenuto un **********. Grazie tante, eh.



che risposta sensata vuoi a quello che hai scritto? ci sono delle procedure da seguire, ci sono i diritti umani e l'imputato è innocente fino a prova contraria, inoltre la pubblicazione di quella foto da parte degli intelligentoni della lega ha creato l'alibi perfetto, e come ho detto, pure un avvocato incompetente è in grado di fare annullare quella confessione. Alla fine della storia, il tizio se ne ritornerà in america accompagnato dall'ambasciatore


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che risposta sensata vuoi a quello che hai scritto? ci sono delle procedure da seguire, ci sono i diritti umani e l'imputato è innocente fino a prova contraria, inoltre la pubblicazione di quella foto da parte degli intelligentoni della lega ha creato l'alibi perfetto, e come ho detto, pure un avvocato incompetente è in grado di fare annullare quella confessione. Alla fine della storia, il tizio se ne ritornerà in america accompagnato dall'ambasciatore



Hai ragione. Io non ti critico direttamente.

Ma intanto mi piacerebbe leggere dei commenti che non siano sempre di "paura" e di "tutela", con il fatto che questo è un amerrigano e i criminali vanno trattati in guanti bianchi. I nostri commenti sono una goccia nel mare, ma mi sembra che si sia diffusa questa cultura della rigida correttezza e si spara sempre a zero quando ci sono di mezzo le forze di polizia, che vengono costantemente additate per sbagli, esagerazioni o scorrettezze. Alla fine diventerà un crimine persino mettere le manette.

E purtroppo, le nostre "gocce nel mare" contribuiscono a creare un'opinione pubblica che poi condiziona il modo di operare. Vai tranquillo che se l'avvocato che difende il tizio avesse contro un sistema sociale di condanna piuttosto che di accondiscendenza, sarebbe cosciente di avere poche probabilità di successo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Luglio 2019)

Per me sti ragazzi sono stati incastrati, non vedo proprio la necessità di rubare 100 euro da parte di due americani che frequentano un college e sono in vacanza in Italia, non so se avete presente quanto devono essere benestanti le relative famiglie, il movente non sussiste affatto, questi potevano andare al bancomat in qualsiasi momento e prelevare qualsiasi cifra e invece commettono un furto e poi accoltellano un carabiniere?? Le dichiarazioni della polizia ahimè non valgono niente, come si è già visto in casi passati.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Io non ti critico direttamente.
> 
> Ma intanto mi piacerebbe leggere dei commenti che non siano sempre di "paura" e di "tutela", con il fatto che questo è un amerrigano e i criminali vanno trattati in guanti bianchi. I nostri commenti sono una goccia nel mare, ma mi sembra che si sia diffusa questa cultura della rigida correttezza e si spara sempre a zero quando ci sono di mezzo le forze di polizia, che vengono costantemente additate per sbagli, esagerazioni o scorrettezze. Alla fine diventerà un crimine persino mettere le manette.
> 
> E purtroppo, le nostre "gocce nel mare" contribuiscono a creare un'opinione pubblica che poi condiziona il modo di operare. Vai tranquillo che se l'avvocato che difende il tizio avesse contro un sistema sociale di condanna piuttosto che di accondiscendenza, sarebbe cosciente di avere poche probabilità di successo.



ripeto, ci sono delle procedure da rispettare durante un interrogatorio e a quanto pare il bendare le persone non fa parte della procedura, ergo l'avvocato difensore si puo appellare a questo episodio e fara annullare la confessione. Oltre a questo, ripeto, l'aspetto agghiacciante è che la foto sia stata fatta circolare dalla pagina uffciale della lega, non so se ci rendiamo conto  Morale della favola un presunto assassino potrebbe farla franca perche uno dell'arma non ha seguito la procedura, uno, non si sa bene chi, ha fatto la foto e la pagina ufficiaile della lega l'ha reso virale  se vi sembra un paese normale questo... contenti voi


----------



## Ciora (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ripeto, ci sono delle procedure da rispettare durante un interrogatorio e a quanto pare il bendare le persone non fa parte della procedura, ergo l'avvocato difensore si puo attaccare a questo episodio e fara annullare la confessione. Oltre a questo, ripeto, l'aspetto agghiacciante è che la foto sia stata fatta circolare dalla pagina uffciale della lega, non so se ci rendiamo conto  Morale della favola un presunto assassino potrebbe farla franca perche uno dell'arma non ha seguito la procedura, uno, non si sa bene chi, ha fatto la foto e la pagina ufficiaile della lega l'ha reso virale  se vi sembra un paese normale questo... contenti voi



Secondo me il sopravvissuto non voleva venissero presi, perché sta venendo fuori che quei due non erano stati mandati dai superiori ma probabilmente allertati dal pusher stesso.
Che adesso cercano di far credere che non è il pusher, che il pusher è sparito, ma solo uno che aveva detto agli americani dove trovare la roba, che poi gli hanno piazzato il pacco che al mercato mia madre comprò. Insomma, devono raccontare balle perché non vogliono rovinare l'immagine dell'eroe tanto buonino.
Tutta questa storia sembra una sceneggiatura dei fratelli Coen. Tutti i personaggi paiono caricature: il pusher, i cercatori assatanati di cocaina, i carabinieri, l'ostaggio bendato, gente che si riversa sulle strade (social) a fare il tifo con la bava alla bocca e il solito can can razzista a tinte italiote. Magari adesso scatta il cliffhanger e si scopre che il pusher era il carabiniere.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> *e lo dice uno che per il caso Cucchi ai carabinieiri indagati darebbe la medaglia ..*





Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> *Cucchi NON ERA AFFATTO un povero ragazzo da rieducare ... era un maledetto spacciatore di mestiere e il pestaggio fatale è avvenyto perchè non voleva rivelare i nomi dei suoi compari e dove teneva la roba ..*





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meglio chiudere l' OT, leggere affermazioni come le tue nel 2019 fa rabbrividire oltre che offendere milioni di persone morte per la libertà e la democrazia





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a fare dichiarazioni del genere.
> Ormai in questo paese é lecito dire qualsiasi bestialitá...


Qui siamo davvero a livelli gravissimi. Altro che il pericolo è all'esterno. Stanno venendo a galla ideologie estremiste da un lato e dall'altro


----------



## hakaishin (28 Luglio 2019)

Oh quanto mi dispiaceeee..
Ora farà la parte della vittima contro i brutti cattivoni delle forze dell’ordine?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Luglio 2019)

Eh si, I poliziotti ameriCANI a parti invertite l'avrebbero trattato coi guanti bianchi


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2019)

Dunque...ho letto molti post (molti li ho saltati perché sono troppi) su questa questione...mi riferisco anche al topic chiuso...alcuni anche molti interessanti...e volevo dire la mia (forse più attinente all'altro topic ma tanto la questione è collegata):

quello che io mi chiedo è: non ci stiamo facendo troppe "storie" di ideologie ideali politica ecc? cioè voglio dire per me la cosa è molto semplice:

PINCO commette un reato ai danni di PALLO...quindi PINCO deve pagare la sua pena e PALLO deve eventualmente essere risarcito,,,fine

che c'entra se Pinco (o Pallo) sono Italiani Albanesi Russi o Americani...bianchi o neri...ricchi o poveri...spacciatori o carabinieri...ecc

e ce l'ho anche con i vari partiti movimenti che ogni volta reagiscono a seconda di quello che accade in modo diverso….chi enfatizza solo i reati degli immigrati e passa quasi sopra agli altri e chi minimizza quelli e non aspetta altro che un reato delle forze dell'ordine per sottolinearlo….boh...

per me è semplice:
_2 marocchini uccidono un carabiniere? sono 2 delinquenti e vanno puniti in maniera durissima
_2 carabinieri uccidono uno spacciatore? sono 2 delinquenti e vanno puniti in maniera durissima

mi sembra talmente banale e semplice che forse mi sfugge qualcosa...


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2019)

Lungi da me difendere quest’assassino, ma qua le forze dell’ordine l’hanno fatta fuori dal vaso in tutti i sensi. Lo Stato non deve mai abbassarsi ai livelli dei criminali.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Luglio 2019)

La capacità della sinistra di schierarsi SEMPRE dalla parte sbagliata non finirà mai di sorprendermi...


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Luglio 2019)

Of course va contro lo stato di diritto, è tortura e non è giustificabile...

BUT MAYBE...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Luglio 2019)

I militari sono stati dei grandissimi ingenui perché dovevano capire l'eco che avrebbe avuto questa azione. Però... Nei fatti, cosa sarebbe successo di così grave? La benda sugli occhi non mi pare fosse impregnata di chissà quale sostanza, era una semplice benda, che dolore avrebbe mai potuto provocare all'assassino?
Le mani erano legate per evidenti motivi, era appena arrivato in caserma, lo volevate libero di usare le mani dopo aver massacrato un uomo a coltellate?

Questa è esattamente le logica che sta dietro alla PAURA che le forze dell'ordine hanno di svolgere il loro lavoro. Se sparano vengono immediatamente condannati per eccesso, se arrestano uno il pm di turno o il giudice di turno dispongono subito la liberazione, qualsiasi atto di neutralizzazione del pericolo viene Intesa come tortura. Questa è esattamente la logica che sta dietro ad un delitto in cui un carabiniere non aveva la pistola in mano di fronte ad un tizio armato di coltello

Io non ho parole


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I militari sono stati dei grandissimi ingenui perché dovevano capire l'eco che avrebbe avuto questa azione. Però... Nei fatti, cosa sarebbe successo di così grave? La benda sugli occhi non mi pare fosse impregnata di chissà quale sostanza, era una semplice benda, che dolore avrebbe mai potuto provocare all'assassino?
> Le mani erano legate per evidenti motivi, era appena arrivato in caserma, lo volevate libero di usare le mani dopo aver massacrato un uomo a coltellate?
> 
> Io non ho parole



la benda non è tortura fisica ma psicologica, quindi un avvocato con due neuroni funzionati utilizzerà tale accadimento per dimostrare che l'accusato ha confessato per le pressioni subite, ergo la confessione non ha alcun valore, e tutto questo a causa di un poliziotto/carabiniere che quel giorno aveva voglia di giocare a mosca cieca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa non capisco "questi metodi" cos'hanno di tanto strano.
> uno arrestato è ammanettato, una benda è una tortura?
> ma dove cavolo andremo a finire con questo buonismo? qua la gente fa cavolate perchè non ha paura delle conseguenze




Se per te questo è buonismo stiamo messi bene... Primo la foto rappresenta un attimo, ciò non esclude che al ragazzo sia stato fatto altro per dire. Cosa che farà valere sicuramente un avvocato decente.

Secondo, il senso di quel comportamento da parte delle forze dell'ordine? C'è urgenza di qualcosa? C'è una vita da salvare in ballo? Hanno trovato tutte le prove a sentire loro. Parliamo di due ragazzini, due parole ad alta voce e li fai spaventi senza patemi e non mandi allo sfascio tutto l'impianto accusatorio.


Il fatto poi è che si pensa sempre alla gente colpevole senza ombra di dubbi, ma se questi metodi vengono sdoganati valgano per *tutti,* pure per la gente accusata ingiustamente e non solo per i colpevoli.

Domani una donna qualunque che conosci si alza male e dice che la picchi , vengono a casa, ti prendono, ti ammanettano e ti bendano finché non confermi ciò che vogliono loro. Voglio vedere se ti trattassero così se parleresti di buonismo.

Mi pare assurdo che non si capiscano queste cose, tutti scindono sempre i metodi dal fatto, ma se certe cose vengono accettate, poi valgono PER TUTTI e in tutti in casi.

Purtroppo si pensa sempre che certe cose debbano essere applicate sempre agli altri , mai per se.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se per te questo è buonismo stiamo messi bene... Primo la foto rappresenta un attimo, ciò non esclude che al ragazzo sia stato fatto altro per dire. Cosa che farà valere sicuramente un avvocato decente.
> 
> Secondo, il senso di quel comportamento da parte delle forze dell'ordine? C'è urgenza di qualcosa? C'è una vita da salvare in ballo? Hanno trovato tutte le prove a sentire loro. Parliamo di due ragazzini, due parole ad alta voce e li fai spaventi senza patemi e non mandi allo sfascio tutto l'impianto accusatorio.
> 
> ...



bravo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ripeto, ci sono delle procedure da rispettare durante un interrogatorio e a quanto pare il bendare le persone non fa parte della procedura, ergo l'avvocato difensore si puo appellare a questo episodio e fara annullare la confessione. Oltre a questo, ripeto, l'aspetto agghiacciante è che la foto sia stata fatta circolare dalla pagina uffciale della lega, non so se ci rendiamo conto  Morale della favola un presunto assassino potrebbe farla franca perche uno dell'arma non ha seguito la procedura, uno, non si sa bene chi, ha fatto la foto e la pagina ufficiaile della lega l'ha reso virale  se vi sembra un paese normale questo... contenti voi



Questa non la sapevo, è stato Salvini a far girare la foto?


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2019)

ma poi non si capisce il discorso di dover rendere quasi alternativi questi 2 comportamenti...la benda e l'omicidio...come se uno escluda l'altro o roba del genere…

è tanto semplice: chi ha commesso omicidio deve pagare per quel reato (se accertato chiaramente) e chi ha fatto il gesto della benda deve pagare per quello (anche qui dopo accertamento dei fatti)

se c'è un tipo che ha ammazzato 10 persone e io sono incensurato...ma lo trovo per strada e lo rapino del cellulare non è che la mia posizione è minimamente meno grave eh….


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Luglio 2019)

Il biasimo nei confronti del metodo utilizzato dalle forze dell'ordine non sarebbe nemmeno sbagliato (in fin dei conti si tratta di voler rispettate delle regole di procedura ben precise) se non fosse che l'indignazione ad ampia eco mediatica creata dalla solita parte politica per fini di propaganda (alla fine sempre a Salvini si vuole andare a parare) è ben maggiore nei confronti di una bendatura agli occhi che non verso un'assassinio violento.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa non la sapevo, è stato Salvini a far girare la foto?



prima la pagina facebook della Lega e poi su quella di salvini


----------



## bmb (28 Luglio 2019)

Ogni Paese Democratico dovrebbe avere la sua Guantanamo dove ripulire questi schifosi.


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2019)

Di Cucchi abbiamo foto del volto tumefatto quando era già morto.
Di questo senza un solo livido la foto con la benda. Avete presente il marchese del grillo quando si imbratta di sangue altrui?
Tutte le TV "trattamento inumano" le stesse che giustificarono la morte in carcere per sete di Doddore Meloni. Perché finché sono i radicali per me va bene dato che sono coerenti, però se lo fanno chi ha giustificato ogni porcheria in passato solo perché adesso chi subisce il torto è figlio di papà mi dà fastidio.


----------



## Lambro (28 Luglio 2019)

Fantamistero : E se il padre del ragazzo , che a quanto si dice sia ricco, avesse promesso , sotto consiglio di qualche avvocato bello sveglio, ad un carabiniere di fare una foto del genere bendando lui stesso il ragazzo e mandarla in giro , assicurandogli al massimo un trasferimento (come infatti accaduto) ma soprattutto un bell'assegno in bianco?
E' tutto molto strano in questa vicenda , a partire da come si è svolto tutto il crimine.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il biasimo nei confronti del metodo utilizzato dalle forze dell'ordine non sarebbe nemmeno sbagliato (in fin dei conti si tratta di voler rispettate delle regole di procedura ben precise) se non fosse che l'indignazione ad ampia eco mediatica creata dalla solita parte politica per fini di propaganda (alla fine sempre a Salvini si vuole andare a parare) è ben maggiore nei confronti di una bendatura agli occhi che non verso un'assassinio violento.



Giusto. Ne deriva il seguente corollario:



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la benda non è tortura fisica ma psicologica, quindi un avvocato con due neuroni funzionati utilizzerà tale accadimento per dimostrare che l'accusato ha confessato per le pressioni subite, ergo la confessione non ha alcun valore, e tutto questo a causa di un poliziotto/carabiniere che quel giorno aveva voglia di giocare a mosca cieca



Sì, va bene, la tortura della benda e quant'altro. Comunque si sta discutendo di un omicidio che vedrà vari gradi di giudizio con prove e controprove. Permettimi di dire che sarà usato più occhio di riguardo che no, visto che è amerrigano.

Il fatto che sia stato bendato non influirà minimamente sulla colpevolezza. O meglio, influirà, e parecchio, visto il casino che stiamo facendo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Giusto. Ne deriva il seguente corollario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non influira questo lo dici tu dall'alto della laurea in giurisprudenza presa all'università della strada?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Luglio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il biasimo nei confronti del metodo utilizzato dalle forze dell'ordine non sarebbe nemmeno sbagliato (in fin dei conti si tratta di voler rispettate delle regole di procedura ben precise) se non fosse che l'indignazione ad ampia eco mediatica creata dalla solita parte politica per fini di propaganda (alla fine sempre a Salvini si vuole andare a parare) è ben maggiore nei confronti di una bendatura agli occhi che non verso un'assassinio violento.



Uno dei pochi post sensati che ho letto fino ad ora.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non influira questo lo dici tu dall'alto della laurea in giurisprudenza presa all'università della strada?



Veramente ho detto il contrario, influirà. Non mi sembra che ultimamente sia necessaria una laurea in giurisprudenza, visto che le leggi vengono di molto interpretate e poco applicate. Tipo essere messi dentro quando ti rapinano in casa propria. A buon intenditore …


----------



## David Drills (28 Luglio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> La capacità della sinistra di schierarsi SEMPRE dalla parte sbagliata non finirà mai di sorprendermi...



E' proprio questa la differenza tra "noi" (antipopulisti) e "voi" (populisti). 

In questo momento per prendere voti bisogna fare foto ad un assassino e farle girare, darle in pasto alle vostre pance voraci. Bisogna fare la caccia al neg.ro, sperare che uno su milioni (perchè sono milioni, a sentire voi) stupri qualche ragazzina, ammazzi qualche vecchietta, investa qualche bambino... In modo da dire "ecco le risorse! è colpa di Renzi e della Boldrina!". Poi però i carabinieri prendono due lire come prima nonostante le promesse, sono addestrate quanto lo sono io e le prendono da una coppia di ragazzini tossici, e la sicurezza è sempre meno. Però l'importante è aumentare i voti. Fino a quando?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E' proprio questa la differenza tra "noi" (antipopulisti) e "voi" (populisti).
> 
> In questo momento per prendere voti bisogna fare foto ad un assassino e farle girare, darle in pasto alle vostre pance voraci. Bisogna fare la caccia al neg.ro, sperare che uno su milioni (perchè sono milioni, a sentire voi) stupri qualche ragazzina, ammazzi qualche vecchietta, investa qualche bambino... In modo da dire "ecco le risorse! è colpa di Renzi e della Boldrina!". Poi però i carabinieri prendono due lire come prima nonostante le promesse, sono addestrate quanto lo sono io e le prendono da una coppia di ragazzini tossici, e la sicurezza è sempre meno. Però l'importante è aumentare i voti. Fino a quando?



giusto per correttezza "foto ad un presunto assassino", sto natale l'americano è innocente fino al terzo grado di giudizio


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E' proprio questa la differenza tra "noi" (antipopulisti) e "voi" (populisti).
> 
> In questo momento per prendere voti bisogna fare foto ad un assassino e farle girare, darle in pasto alle vostre pance voraci. Bisogna fare la caccia al neg.ro, sperare che uno su milioni (perchè sono milioni, a sentire voi) stupri qualche ragazzina, ammazzi qualche vecchietta, investa qualche bambino... In modo da dire "ecco le risorse! è colpa di Renzi e della Boldrina!". Poi però i carabinieri prendono due lire come prima nonostante le promesse, sono addestrate quanto lo sono io e le prendono da una coppia di ragazzini tossici, e la sicurezza è sempre meno. Però l'importante è aumentare i voti. Fino a quando?



Fino a quando la pianteranno di precipitarsi a dare manforte alla punkabbestia tetesca della SeaWatch e si precipiteranno a dare manforte a qualcuno veramente bisognoso. Allora voterò per loro, promesso.


----------



## David Drills (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fino a quando la pianteranno di precipitarsi a dare manforte alla punkabbestia tetesca della SeaWatch e si precipiteranno a dare manforte a qualcuno veramente bisognoso. Allora voterò per loro, promesso.



A dire il vero si dà manforte ad esseri umani che su quelle navi soffrono e rischiano di morire, della punkabbestia (che sta sui coglion1 anche a me, per inciso) non ce ne frega niente. E ti dirò di più, anche il caso della punkabbestia è sulla stessa falsariga. Vi tengono buoni con sta storia che i ***** non entrano sul nostro territorio e vi coalizzano contro la punkabbestia, ma l'unica cosa che gli interessa sono solo i voti, non c'è nessun pensiero, nessun valore morale dietro (per questo chi parla di neofascisti è semplicemente ridicolo)


----------



## Pivellino (28 Luglio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se per te questo è buonismo stiamo messi bene... Primo la foto rappresenta un attimo, ciò non esclude che al ragazzo sia stato fatto altro per dire. Cosa che farà valere sicuramente un avvocato decente.
> 
> Secondo, il senso di quel comportamento da parte delle forze dell'ordine? C'è urgenza di qualcosa? C'è una vita da salvare in ballo? Hanno trovato tutte le prove a sentire loro. Parliamo di due ragazzini, due parole ad alta voce e li fai spaventi senza patemi e non mandi allo sfascio tutto l'impianto accusatorio.
> 
> ...



La penso uguale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A dire il vero si dà manforte ad esseri umani che su quelle navi soffrono e rischiano di morire, della punkabbestia (che sta sui coglion1 anche a me, per inciso) non ce ne frega niente. E ti dirò di più, anche il caso della punkabbestia è sulla stessa falsariga. Vi tengono buoni con sta storia che i ***** non entrano sul nostro territorio e vi coalizzano contro la punkabbestia, ma l'unica cosa che gli interessa sono solo i voti, non c'è nessun pensiero, nessun valore morale dietro (per questo chi parla di neofascisti è semplicemente ridicolo)



Peggio per loro se puntano ai voti, perché voto PC 

Ma la mia mentalità è comunque "populista" sarò strano io, ma mi interesserà sempre aiutare il mio vicino di casa piuttosto che qualcuno che viene dall'estero.

Come mi interesserà sempre e comunque fare amicizia o conoscenza con un conterraneo piuttosto che con uno straniero a differenza della propaganda pro Erasmus e globalista. 

Ma tanto basta ormai per darti del razzista, perché non la si può pensare diversamente. Grazie al **** che la gente vota lega se si sente dare dell'ignirsnte razzista bigotto e retrogrado quando non lo è


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A dire il vero si dà manforte ad esseri umani che su quelle navi soffrono e rischiano di morire, della punkabbestia (che sta sui coglion1 anche a me, per inciso) non ce ne frega niente. E ti dirò di più, anche il caso della punkabbestia è sulla stessa falsariga. Vi tengono buoni con sta storia che i ***** non entrano sul nostro territorio e vi coalizzano contro la punkabbestia, ma l'unica cosa che gli interessa sono solo i voti, non c'è nessun pensiero, nessun valore morale dietro (per questo chi parla di neofascisti è semplicemente ridicolo)



Parti dal presupposto che io sia un leghista. Concetto sbagliato. E il fatto che critichi la sinistra non significa che approvi incondizionatamente l'operato del governo attuale. Io dò giudizi puntuali. Il mio giudizio sulla sinistra è al momento catastrofico.

Comunque era solo un esempio, non c'era nessun essere umano in pericolo di vita, e andremmo OT. Dal tuo ragionamento segue che alla sinistra i voti non interessano? Sembra di sì. Questo può solo voler dire una cosa: che non gli interessa il parere di parecchia gente, visto le percentuali in gioco, forse interessa altro. Non mi sembra buona politica.


----------



## David Drills (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parti dal presupposto che io sia un leghista. Concetto sbagliato. E il fatto che critichi la sinistra non significa che approvi incondizionatamente l'operato del governo attuale. Io dò giudizi puntuali. Il mio giudizio sulla sinistra è al momento catastrofico.
> 
> Comunque era solo un esempio, non c'era nessun essere umano in pericolo di vita, e andremmo OT. Dal tuo ragionamento segue che alla sinistra i voti non interessano? Sembra di sì. Questo può solo voler dire una cosa: che non gli interessa il parere di parecchia gente, visto le percentuali in gioco, forse interessa altro. Non mi sembra buona politica.



Dai su. Se alla sinistra (il cui operato per me è catastrofico, ridicolo, perdente) interessavano i voti non si mettevano a supportare Monti, la Fornero, i migranti eccetera. I personaggi del governo attuale non avevano che mettersi sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare i cadaveri della sinistra passare. Il problema che i populisti non vedono è che per fare le cose bisogna rispettare le regole (leggi del mare, leggi internazionali, leggi di bilancio, eccetera, eccetera, eccetera). Seguire le regole oggi è "di sinistra". Per me che sono un liberale, è semplicemente assurdo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se per te questo è buonismo stiamo messi bene... Primo la foto rappresenta un attimo, ciò non esclude che al ragazzo sia stato fatto altro per dire. Cosa che farà valere sicuramente un avvocato decente.
> 
> Secondo, il senso di quel comportamento da parte delle forze dell'ordine? C'è urgenza di qualcosa? C'è una vita da salvare in ballo? Hanno trovato tutte le prove a sentire loro. Parliamo di due ragazzini, due parole ad alta voce e li fai spaventi senza patemi e non mandi allo sfascio tutto l'impianto accusatorio.
> 
> ...



intanto hai scritto un papiro ma non hai risposto ad un'unica domanda. dov'è la tortura? io non la vedo.
la foto dimostra chiaramente che non è stato picchiato, fino a prova contraria.
e penso siano sicuri che sia colpevole, ma ad ogni modo non gli hanno fatto niente di male.
ciao


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Fantamistero : E se il padre del ragazzo , che a quanto si dice sia ricco, avesse promesso , sotto consiglio di qualche avvocato bello sveglio, ad un carabiniere di fare una foto del genere bendando lui stesso il ragazzo e mandarla in giro , assicurandogli al massimo un trasferimento (come infatti accaduto) ma soprattutto un bell'assegno in bianco?
> E' tutto molto strano in questa vicenda , a partire da come si è svolto tutto il crimine.



questo è far funzionare il cervello. bravo


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A dire il vero si dà manforte ad esseri umani che su quelle navi soffrono e rischiano di morire, della punkabbestia (che sta sui coglion1 anche a me, per inciso) non ce ne frega niente. E ti dirò di più, anche il caso della punkabbestia è sulla stessa falsariga. Vi tengono buoni con sta storia che i ***** non entrano sul nostro territorio e vi coalizzano contro la punkabbestia, ma l'unica cosa che gli interessa sono solo i voti, *non c'è nessun pensiero, nessun valore morale dietro* (per questo chi parla di neofascisti è semplicemente ridicolo)



ok, ne trovi invece nella concorrenza?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> *Dai su. Se alla sinistra (il cui operato per me è catastrofico, ridicolo, perdente) interessavano i voti* non si mettevano a supportare Monti, la Fornero, i migranti eccetera. I personaggi del governo attuale non avevano che mettersi sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare i cadaveri della sinistra passare. Il problema che i populisti non vedono è che per fare le cose bisogna rispettare le regole (leggi del mare, leggi internazionali, leggi di bilancio, eccetera, eccetera, eccetera). Seguire le regole oggi è "di sinistra". Per me che sono un liberale, è semplicemente assurdo.



no noi a loro non interessano ahahahahahahahhahaha

lascia stare guarda la risposta al post precedente, ho sbagliato io a cercar un discorso con te. certo che per dir certe castronerie c'è da essere veramente chiusi di testa.
ciao


----------



## David Drills (28 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no noi a loro non interessano ahahahahahahahhahaha
> 
> lascia stare guarda la risposta al post precedente, ho sbagliato io a cercar un discorso con te. certo che per dir certe castronerie c'è da essere veramente chiusi di testa.
> ciao


Lo stesso vale per me, non capisci proprio niente, non meriti un secondo di attenzione. Bye


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Dai su. Se alla sinistra (il cui operato per me è catastrofico, ridicolo, perdente) interessavano i voti non si mettevano a supportare Monti, la Fornero, i migranti eccetera. I personaggi del governo attuale non avevano che mettersi sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare i cadaveri della sinistra passare. Il problema che i populisti non vedono è che per fare le cose bisogna rispettare le regole (leggi del mare, leggi internazionali, leggi di bilancio, eccetera, eccetera, eccetera). Seguire le regole oggi è "di sinistra". Per me che sono un liberale, è semplicemente assurdo.



Scusa, ma quali sarebbero le regole osservate dalla sinistra e infrante dalla destra? Io invece non mi reputo molto liberale, pensa un po'. A me sembra che si stiano invertendo le parti, e sono convinto che i maggiori supporters delle multinazionali e certo modo di operare social-politico trovi spazio proprio nella sinistra.

Guarda, se ci mettiamo ad analizzare i fatti secondo me facciamo notte fonda e alla fine rimaniamo del solito parere al 99%. Quello che vedo è una fazione politica ormai allo sbando, che si fonda e si rifonda ogni tre mesi, che cambia leader come le magliette d'estate, e che nonostante anni di governo non ha fatto di certo meglio degli altri.

Non che questi di ora siano meglio, saranno dei farabutti anche loro. Però un minimo di tempo glielo concedo. Altrimenti ricomincerò a scegliere il "meno peggio". La sinistra, prima che si adegui alla serietà politica che rientra nei miei canoni, ne avrà ancora per molto, a quanto vedo.


----------



## David Drills (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma quali sarebbero le regole osservate dalla sinistra e infrante dalla destra? Io invece non mi reputo molto liberale, pensa un po'. A me sembra che si stiano invertendo le parti, e sono convinto che i maggiori supporters delle multinazionali e certo modo di operare social-politico trovi spazio proprio nella sinistra.
> 
> Guarda, se ci mettiamo ad analizzare i fatti secondo me facciamo notte fonda e alla fine rimaniamo del solito parere al 99%. Quello che vedo è una fazione politica ormai allo sbando, che si fonda e si rifonda ogni tre mesi, che cambia leader come le magliette d'estate, e che nonostante anni di governo non ha fatto di certo meglio degli altri.
> 
> Non che questi di ora siano meglio, saranno dei farabutti anche loro. Però un minimo di tempo glielo concedo. Altrimenti ricomincerò a scegliere il "meno peggio". La sinistra, prima che si adegui alla serietà politica che rientra nei miei canoni, ne avrà ancora per molto, a quanto vedo.


Qua si continua a parlare di sinistra, quando secondo me la sinistra non esiste piu da un bel pezzo. Ormai la battaglia politica è tra populisti e antipopulisti, sovranisti ed europeisti. Che cos'è la sinistra? Monti è di sinistra? Draghi è di sinistra? E la punkebbestia?

Mi chiedi le regole. Non si può bendare un arrestato. Tutti hanno diritto ad un giusto processo. È obbligatorio soccorrere la gente in mare. Non si possono fare interventi in deficit. Ce ne sono tante.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2019)

Mi meraviglio di come sembri sano ed illeso, più che bendato.
Un pestaggio pesante sarebbe stato pienamente giustificato.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Qua si continua a parlare di sinistra, quando secondo me la sinistra non esiste piu da un bel pezzo. Ormai la battaglia politica è tra populisti e antipopulisti, sovranisti ed europeisti. Che cos'è la sinistra? Monti è di sinistra? Draghi è di sinistra? E la punkebbestia?
> 
> Mi chiedi le regole. Non si può bendare un arrestato. Tutti hanno diritto ad un giusto processo. È obbligatorio soccorrere la gente in mare. Non si possono fare interventi in deficit. Ce ne sono tante.



Beh, non lo volevo scrivere, ma mi pare palese che non esiste più colore politico. Sicuramente certi schieramenti dovrebbero evitare di dirsi di sinistra.

Per quanto riguarda le regole, la benda all'arrestato non lo discuto, io ho fatto l'intervento sul clamore destato. Non rientra certo nei miei modi. Non rientra nemmeno quello di non soccorrere la gente in mare. Ci mancherebbe. Ma quando dietro a questo si cela la malafede, come sembra, discutiamone. Non fare interventi in deficit può darsi sia infrangere le regole, ma a volte devi poterlo fare. Se per evitare di schiantarti contro un muro devi imboccare un senso unico, puoi biasimare? E sono sempre regole dettate da politiche finanziarie chissà come partorite da certi personaggi e gruppi politici. Io non sono un esperto e non mi addentro.

Come ti ripeto, vedo molta enfasi, da ambo le parti, ma il populismo che sta avendo successo ora è dato dall'eccessivo occhio di riguardo a certe marginalità che dovrebbero essere gestite con più sufficienza. A me sembra che l'unica politica a "sinistra" sia adesso dare contro qualsiasi cosa succeda, a costo di imbarcarsi su una nave e fare da scudi umani. Scusa, ma mi sembra troppo.


----------



## Baba (28 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Cucchi NON ERA AFFATTO un povero ragazzo da rieducare ... era un maledetto spacciatore di mestiere e il pestaggio fatale è avvenyto perchè non voleva rivelare i nomi dei suoi compari e dove teneva la roba .. comunque chiudo OT



Cosa mi tocca leggere...brividi


----------



## David Drills (28 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, non lo volevo scrivere, ma mi pare palese che non esiste più colore politico. Sicuramente certi schieramenti dovrebbero evitare di dirsi di sinistra.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le regole, la benda all'arrestato non lo discuto, io ho fatto l'intervento sul clamore destato. Non rientra certo nei miei modi. Non rientra nemmeno quello di non soccorrere la gente in mare. Ci mancherebbe. Ma quando dietro a questo si cela la malafede, come sembra, discutiamone. Non fare interventi in deficit può darsi sia infrangere le regole, ma a volte devi poterlo fare. Se per evitare di schiantarti contro un muro devi imboccare un senso unico, puoi biasimare? E sono sempre regole dettate da politiche finanziarie chissà come partorite da certi personaggi e gruppi politici. Io non sono un esperto e non mi addentro.
> 
> Come ti ripeto, vedo molta enfasi, da ambo le parti, ma il populismo che sta avendo successo ora è dato dall'eccessivo occhio di riguardo a certe marginalità che dovrebbero essere gestite con più sufficienza. A me sembra che l'unica politica a "sinistra" sia adesso dare contro qualsiasi cosa succeda, a costo di imbarcarsi su una nave e fare da scudi umani. Scusa, ma mi sembra troppo.


Sono completamente d'accordo con te, per quello dico che sono ridicoli. Per inseguire l'enfasi dell'altra parte fanno queste cose assurde o si attaccano a piccolezze, perché pensano che non facendolo non se li cagherebbe nessuno. Il risultato invece è uno spostamento verso il basso del dibattito politico, che ormai è ai livello della terza elementare.

Quanto vorrei tornare alla prima repubblica.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo con te, per quello dico che sono ridicoli. Per inseguire l'enfasi dell'altra parte fanno queste cose assurde o si attaccano a piccolezze, perché pensano che non facendolo non se li cagherebbe nessuno. Il risultato invece è uno spostamento verso il basso del dibattito politico, che ormai è ai livello della terza elementare.
> 
> Quanto vorrei tornare alla prima repubblica.



Eh, potrebbe non essere del tutto sbagliato. Alla prossima e forza Milan.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi meraviglio di come sembri sano ed illeso, più che bendato.
> Un pestaggio pesante sarebbe stato pienamente giustificato.



giustificato? e da cosa scusa?

non mi sembra ci fosse nessun motivo reale che portasse le forze dell'ordine a dover effettuare un "pestaggio pesante"...dubito ce ne siano molti ma sicuramente nei vari codici penali qualche eccezione la trovi...ma di certo non in questo caso visto che era inerme


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Luglio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E' proprio questa la differenza tra "noi" (antipopulisti) e "voi" (populisti).
> 
> In questo momento per prendere voti bisogna fare foto ad un assassino e farle girare, darle in pasto alle vostre pance voraci. Bisogna fare la caccia al neg.ro, sperare che uno su milioni (perchè sono milioni, a sentire voi) stupri qualche ragazzina, ammazzi qualche vecchietta, investa qualche bambino... In modo da dire "ecco le risorse! è colpa di Renzi e della Boldrina!". Poi però i carabinieri prendono due lire come prima nonostante le promesse, sono addestrate quanto lo sono io e le prendono da una coppia di ragazzini tossici, e la sicurezza è sempre meno. Però l'importante è aumentare i voti. Fino a quando?



Innanzitutto "populista" lo dici a qualcun altro...

In secondo luogo si vede che ci hai capito ben poco, visto che quella foto va tutt'altro che a vantaggio di Salvini & Co. e, infatti, è stata subito strumentalizzata dalla sinistra esattamente nello stesso modo in cui tu accusi i "populisti" di operare... La stessa sinistra che ha quasi esultato quando si è appreso che erano due americani e non nordafricani...

Nella tua logica manichea di pensare (noi/voi), probabilmente ti sfuggono le infinite sfumature tra le due posizioni. Io non guardo il colore della pelle (non mi interessa), non guardo lo stato di provenienza (non mi interessa), non guardo di che razza sono o di che colore hanno i capelli, non me ne frega niente del gossip su internet o twitter, io so solo che un servitore dello Stato, magari anche mal pagato e mal equipaggiato, è stato assassinato da dei balordi e pretendo che vengano processati e puniti.

Se poi uno di questi è stato bendato in caserma, che vengano fatti gli accertamenti e - se mai venisse ravvisata un'ipotesi di reato - che vengano indagati i responsabili, ma - onestamente - doversi concentrare ed accendere disperatamente i riflettori su sta caxxata, invece che sulla morte di un uomo innocente caduto nell'adempimento del suo dovere, mi pare il classico autogol della sinistra...


----------



## David Drills (28 Luglio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto "populista" lo dici a qualcun altro...
> 
> In secondo luogo si vede che ci hai capito ben poco, visto che quella foto va tutt'altro che a vantaggio di Salvini & Co. e, infatti, è stata subito strumentalizzata dalla sinistra esattamente nello stesso modo in cui tu accusi i "populisti" di operare... La stessa sinistra che ha quasi esultato quando si è appreso che erano due americani e non nordafricani...
> 
> ...


Ma non è vero, sei tu che non ci hai capito molto. Secondo te ci sono persone che hanno votato lega ed a causa della foto non la voteranno più perchè Salvini ha creato un clima d'odio ed è brutto e cattivo? O piuttosto il celodurismo leghista sarà esacerbato dalla foto ("è quello che si merita questa melma! pena di morte!!") e dalle reazione della sinistra ("in favore di migranti e assassini di carabinieri! Boldrina fatti stuprare pure da questi due tossici già che ci sei!").


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giustificato? e da cosa scusa?
> 
> non mi sembra ci fosse nessun motivo reale che portasse le forze dell'ordine a dover effettuare un "pestaggio pesante"...dubito ce ne siano molti ma sicuramente nei vari codici penali qualche eccezione la trovi...ma di certo non in questo caso visto che era inerme


Le fratture alla mano per la gente in caserma dopo reati come manifestazione non autorizzata sono comuni e non ci sono mai denunce.
Giocare a mosca cieca senza sfiorarti e con la foto che viene fuori è molto più raro.


----------



## Tic (28 Luglio 2019)

Comunque io rifletterei sulla quantità di gente che nel 2019 ancora richiede la reintroduzione della pena di morte o giustifica la violenza a prescindere senza avere sufficienti prove o dare all'imputato la possibilità di difendersi. Menomale che abbiamo avuto l'illuminismo e siamo stati i primi ad abolire la pena di morte con Beccaria, però vedo a che molti di voi piacerebbe vivere col codice di Hammurabi.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2019)

Tic ha scritto:


> Comunque io rifletterei sulla quantità di gente che nel 2019 ancora richiede la reintroduzione della pena di morte o giustifica la violenza a prescindere senza avere sufficienti prove o dare all'imputato la possibilità di difendersi. Menomale che abbiamo avuto l'illuminismo e siamo stati i primi ad abolire la pena di morte con Beccaria, però vedo a che molti di voi piacerebbe vivere col codice di Hammurabi.



Un tizio drogato e imbottito di psicofarmaci che ammazza un uomo di 35 anni con undici coltellate a cosa vuoi che serva in questo mondo? E per cosa dovrebbe difendersi?


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Io non ti critico direttamente.
> 
> Ma intanto mi piacerebbe leggere dei commenti che non siano sempre di "paura" e di "tutela", con il fatto che questo è un amerrigano e i criminali vanno trattati in guanti bianchi. I nostri commenti sono una goccia nel mare, ma mi sembra che si sia diffusa questa cultura della rigida correttezza e si spara sempre a zero quando ci sono di mezzo le forze di polizia, che vengono costantemente additate per sbagli, esagerazioni o scorrettezze. Alla fine diventerà un crimine persino mettere le manette.
> 
> E purtroppo, le nostre "gocce nel mare" contribuiscono a creare un'opinione pubblica che poi condiziona il modo di operare. Vai tranquillo che se l'avvocato che difende il tizio avesse contro un sistema sociale di condanna piuttosto che di accondiscendenza, sarebbe cosciente di avere poche probabilità di successo.



Gabri io sono d'accordo sul fatto che ci voglia il pugno duro e che a volte la giustizia sia troppo morbida in Italia.
Ma purtroppo esistono delle leggi. Leggi che vanno rispettate in primis da chi è preposto a farle rispettare.
Uno può commettere anche le peggiori nefandezze ma fortunatamente rimane innocente fino a prova contraria.
A me interessa poco cosa ci facciano i carabinieri con sto ragazzo, per me si possono pure chiudere in una cella lontano da occhi indiscreti e riempirlo di botte non li biasimerei, non condividerei ma capirei il perché lo fanno.
La foto invece, quella è una cosa grave. Un idiozia che potrebbe costare caro perché un avvocato decente ci sguazza eccome con quella foto.
E non è la prima volta che in Italia i carabinieri combinano idiozie, succede spesso che in casi di omicidio non seguano il protocollo e inquinino pesantemente le scene del crimine.
Bisogna vedere le cose nel loro insieme, quella foto non andava scattata, punto.
Questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Tic (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un tizio drogato e imbottito di psicofarmaci che ammazza un uomo di 35 anni con undici coltellate a cosa vuoi che serva in questo mondo? E per cosa dovrebbe difendersi?



Quindi prendiamo il primo indagato a caso e lo ammazziamo senza dargli la possibilità di difendersi giusto per dare il contentino all'opinione pubblica? E se non fosse stato lui? Si farà il processo e se è stato lui verrà condannato.
Penso che nel 2019 si possano evitare dei nuovi casi Sacco e Vanzetti o di Enzo Tortora


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e bendato in caserma. Repubblica titola:"Foto shock".
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine



La sinistra prende le parti di tutti tranne che dei lavoratori ormai.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Gabri io sono d'accordo sul fatto che ci voglia il pugno duro e che a volte la giustizia sia troppo morbida in Italia.
> Ma purtroppo esistono delle leggi. Leggi che vanno rispettate in primis da chi è preposto a farle rispettare.
> Uno può commettere anche le peggiori nefandezze ma fortunatamente rimane innocente fino a prova contraria.
> A me interessa poco cosa ci facciano i carabinieri con sto ragazzo, per me si possono pure chiudere in una cella lontano da occhi indiscreti e riempirlo di botte non li biasimerei, non condividerei ma capirei il perché lo fanno.
> ...



Rispetto il tuo pensiero e lo condivido quasi nella totalità. E ti ringrazio per prendere parte alla discussione, persone e discorsi ragionevoli sono sempre ben accetti e non facili da trovare.

Purtroppo mi sono spiegato male, e non riesco a trovare le parole giuste per esprimermi compiutamente. Se lo faccio rischio di fare discorsi lunghi e contorti e la gente non mi seguirebbe. Inoltre risulterei auto-referenziale.

Anch'io sono per il rispetto delle regole e non voglio assolutamente che a una persona sia torto un capello se non colpevole. Se un poliziotto combina una idiozia, è bene che venga punito.

Vorrei però anche vedere meno schizofrenia nel prendere subito ad esempio episodi come questo per squalificare le forze dell'ordine, che mi sembrano una delle classi sotto attacco in questi ultimi tempi. Rammentiamoci che a fronte di "scorrettezze", ci sono state delle morti. Morti di persone come noi, che mettono a repentaglio la vita per proteggerci. Se poi qualche elemento combina una sciocchezza, ok, gesto da stigmatizzare, ma qui mi sembra che partano rappresaglie volte a mettere sotto santa inquisizione proprio chi ci dovrebbe proteggere.

Poi magari è una sensazione, ma certi commenti pongono chiaramente poliziotti e carabinieri allo stesso livello di delinquenti con la divisa, ed io li condanno duramente e con intransigenza. Mi spiace se a volte eccedo di zelo, sono cosciente che posso certamente apparire esagerato.

Per il resto, ripeto, sono d'accordo, e personalmente sarei pure per evitare di avviare certi thread fino a quando le cose si rivelano di una chiarezza per lo meno attendibile.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2019)

in realtà ragazzi fate tutti un errore di fondo...ma che nel nostro sistema giuridico dovrebbe essere chiaro e lampante (se c'è qualche penalista mi può smentire se sbaglio...dico davvero)

ossia che a nessuno deve MAI essere torto nemmeno un capello (se non per motivi di forza maggiore ovviamente)...ne a un innocente ne a un rapinatore ne a uno che ha ucciso 50 persone….quindi chi non la rispetta viola la legge.

e attenzione perché io sono uno che se ci scappa una manganellata in più allo stadio o in certi contesti sono quasi sempre dalla parte delle forze dell'ordine...ma non se uno è inerme...ma comunque qui non è un fatto di opinioni ma di leggi precise da rispettare...TUTTI

l'assassino si prenderà i suoi 30 anni o l'ergastolo (se la legge farà il suo dovere) e responsabili della bendatura le loro giuste pene (se anche qui la legge farò il suo dovere)

se anche uno di questi 2 scenari non si verificherà come al solito le leggi non saranno applicate come dovrebbero


----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2019)

cioè in conclusione quello che sto dicendo dall inizio è che non ci dovrebbero essere discussioni nemmeno tra i vari esponenti dei partiti

tutti dovrebbe semplicemente condannare con sdegno e rabbia l'omicidio e tutti dovrebbero arrabbiarsi e pretendere la giusta punizione per la bendatura


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2019)

Chi difende questo individuo reo di aver UCCISO una persona innocente non merita alcuna considerazione. Vi siete fatti fare il lavaggio del cervello, anni di buonismo e propaganda radicale hanno rovinato l'Italia e gran parte dell'Europa.
A questo individuo non è stato fatto nulla di male, non sembra avere alcuna ferita, sarà stato bendato per non fargli vedere qualcosa in caserma che avrebbe compromesso le indagini. 

La cosa più bella di tutte è che poi questa difesa da parte dei radicali non ci sarebbe stata per la tutela di un bianco che uccide un nero o qualcosa del genere, anzi.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà ragazzi fate tutti un errore di fondo...ma che nel nostro sistema giuridico dovrebbe essere chiaro e lampante (se c'è qualche penalista mi può smentire se sbaglio...dico davvero)
> 
> ossia che a nessuno deve MAI essere torto nemmeno un capello (se non per motivi di forza maggiore ovviamente)...ne a un innocente ne a un rapinatore ne a uno che ha ucciso 50 persone….quindi chi non la rispetta viola la legge.
> 
> ...



Se ti riferisci a me, per "torcere un capello" non mi riferivo a prenderlo letteralmete a botte, ma a condannarlo.

Detto a margine, onestamente, in certi casi di episodi efferati le botte, vere, non mi sentirei di escluderle. Ma è argomento da OT.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2019)

Fatevi un giro sui social americani, stanno ironizzando sulla polemica riguardo la blindatura. Per dire quanto siamo messi male.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2019)

Tic ha scritto:


> Quindi prendiamo il primo indagato a caso e lo ammazziamo senza dargli la possibilità di difendersi giusto per dare il contentino all'opinione pubblica? E se non fosse stato lui? Si farà il processo e se è stato lui verrà condannato.
> Penso che nel 2019 si possano evitare dei nuovi casi Sacco e Vanzetti o di Enzo Tortora



??

Guarda che ha confessato e che ci sono i video, eh?


----------



## Heaven (29 Luglio 2019)

Premetto che non sono di sinistra e non voto PD, ma un minimo di lucidità e senso critico non riuscite ad averla? Sembra che l’unica cosa che sappiate fare è balbettare “eh la sinistra, eh i radical chic”. Le assurdità scritte in questo topic penso di non averle mai lette in questo forum, per fortuna, ma comunque... “Non sono d’accordo con quello che dici, ma darei la vita perché tu possa dirlo”


----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2019)

in ogni caso in questa vicenda c'è qualcosa di strano secondo me...qualcosa che non torna...la figura del pusher ad esempio mi sembra ancora poco chiara...mah staremo a vedere


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e bendato in caserma. Repubblica titola:"Foto shock".
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine



Non vedo il motivo di fare una foto del genere. Non vedo alcun senso.
Comunque non ci vedo nulla di strano nel fatto che l'abbiano bendato ed ammanettato. Io dico che è giusto che questo individuo non venga menato né altro, ma che venga condannato (se realmente colpevole) al carcere a vita. Il fatto che in altri paesi meno civili lo avrebbero massacrato di botte, non è una scusante né una giustificazione per comportarsi in quel modo stupido e retrogrado. Bisogna seguire la legge e basta.

Chi parla di Cucchi dicendo che si è meritato quello che gli hanno fatto o provoca, oppure non sa proprio di cosa parla. Non sarà stato un santo, ma quella fine non penso se la meritasse, soprattutto se si pensa che è avvenuta a causa delle forze dell'ordine, che in quel caso si sono dimostrati più criminali dello stesso Cucchi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intanto hai scritto un papiro ma non hai risposto ad un'unica domanda. dov'è la tortura? io non la vedo.
> la foto dimostra chiaramente che non è stato picchiato, fino a prova contraria.
> e penso siano sicuri che sia colpevole, ma ad ogni modo non gli hanno fatto niente di male.
> ciao



che tu non vede la tortura è un problema tuo  non esiste solo la tortura fisica ma anche quella psicologica, è questo che devi capire. Al fine di dimostrare se la confessione sia genuina o meno quella foto sta a dimostrare che non è stata seguita la procedura corretta per l'interrogatorio, ergo l'avvocato difensore dirà che il suo assistito ha avuto paura di subire torture o peggio ancora di essere giustiziato visto che è stato bendato, poi essendo americano non conoscera bene l'italiano, di conseguenza per paura ha confessato, in conclusione la confessione non ha valore, il tizio americano alla prima occasione utile prenderà un volo per l'america e avrei una sorta di amanda knox 2.0, magari ci faranno pure un film, un libro, il tizio fara pure delle ospitate da vespa e riempirà il suo conto corrente.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2019)

*Repubblica in edicola oggi posta la foto del delinquente bendato in prima pagina, titola:"La vergogna e il dolore" e se la prende con Salvini che "Non vede il problema".*


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi difende questo individuo reo di aver UCCISO una persona innocente non merita alcuna considerazione. Vi siete fatti fare il lavaggio del cervello, anni di buonismo e propaganda radicale hanno rovinato l'Italia e gran parte dell'Europa.
> A questo individuo non è stato fatto nulla di male, non sembra avere alcuna ferita, sarà stato bendato per non fargli vedere qualcosa in caserma che avrebbe compromesso le indagini.
> 
> La cosa più bella di tutte è che poi questa difesa da parte dei radicali non ci sarebbe stata per la tutela di un bianco che uccide un nero o qualcosa del genere, anzi.



Nessuno difende il ragazzo. 
E io non sono né radicale né di sinistra.
Eppure per me quella foto non andava assolutamente scattata e comprometterà le indagini. 
Perché la legge parla chiaro, ci sono regole e protocolli da seguire.
Il farne uno strumento di propaganda politica a me fa schifo da entrambe le parti sinceramente, non solo da parte dei radicali o di sinistra come li chiamate voi.
In ogni caso per rispondere a [MENTION=2474]Gabry[/MENTION] io non denigro assolutamente le forze dell' ordine..anzi..sono convinto che spesso si trovano in situazione non facili da gestire perché comunque sotto la divisa c è sempre una persona..con le sue paure e le sue fragilità..


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che tu non vede la tortura è un problema tuo  non esiste solo la tortura fisica ma anche quella psicologica, è questo che devi capire. Al fine di dimostrare se la confessione sia genuina o meno quella foto sta a dimostrare che non è stata seguita la procedura corretta per l'interrogatorio, ergo l'avvocato difensore dirà che il suo assistito ha avuto paura di subire torture o peggio ancora di essere giustiziato visto che è stato bendato, poi essendo americano non conoscera bene l'italiano, di conseguenza per paura ha confessato, in conclusione la confessione non ha valore, il tizio americano alla prima occasione utile prenderà un volo per l'america e avrei una sorta di amanda knox 2.0, magari ci faranno pure un film, un libro, il tizio fara pure delle ospitate da vespa e riempirà il suo conto corrente.



non discuto la parte della confessione, anche se ci sarebbero cose da dire... discuto la parte della tortura. assurdo definirla tortura, le parole hanno un peso e vanno usate bene


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> ??
> 
> Guarda che ha confessato e che ci sono i video, eh?



Ma possibile che non capiate che una confessione ed un video vengono validati come prove ed utilizzati in tribunale in un regolare processo, da un giudice?? 
Tra l altro, ripeto, la confessione ormai varrà meno di zero grazie all' errore fatto scattando quella foto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nessuno difende il ragazzo.
> E io non sono né radicale né di sinistra.
> Eppure per me quella foto non andava assolutamente scattata e comprometterà le indagini.
> P*erché la legge parla chiaro, ci sono regole e protocolli da seguire.*
> ...



come ha detto qualcuno ieri, probabilmente è stata una mossa per salvargli il culo, altro che tortura.
qualcuno ha detto di bendarlo e fare la foto, per farlo passare da martire.

quel qualcuno potrebbe essere qualche politico importante dell'opposizione spinto magari da qualche amico americano?


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che non capiate che una confessione ed un video vengono validati come prove ed utilizzati in tribunale in un regolare processo, da un giudice??
> Tra l altro, ripeto, la confessione ormai varrà meno di zero grazie all' errore fatto scattando quella foto.



Adesso si filosofeggia pure su un assassinio brutale del quale si conosce perfettamente il killer? Questa società è proprio malata, ormai.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quel qualcuno potrebbe essere qualche politico importante dell'opposizione spinto magari da qualche amico americano?



Da questi delinquenti ormai ci si può aspettare davvero di tutto.


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come ha detto qualcuno ieri, probabilmente è stata una mossa per salvargli il culo, altro che tortura.
> qualcuno ha detto di bendarlo e fare la foto, per farlo passare da martire.
> 
> quel qualcuno potrebbe essere qualche politico importante dell'opposizione spinto magari da qualche amico americano?



Possibile, ormai nella scena politica italiana non escludo nulla. 
Anche in questo caso siamo sempre lì, qualche carabiniere avrà pur dovuto compiere il gesto sotto ordine del politico ed ha sbagliato gravemente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non discuto la parte della confessione, anche se ci sarebbero cose da dire... discuto la parte della tortura. assurdo definirla tortura, le parole hanno un peso e vanno usate bene



Secondo certe logiche demenziali i metodi educativi dei genitori di una volta sarebbero definibili come tortura. Sarebbe da lasciar perdere e liquidare con una risata, se non fosse che poi cose di questo tipo rischiano di compromettere il corso della giustizia.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in edicola oggi posta la foto del delinquente bendato in prima pagina, titola:"La vergogna e il dolore" e se la prende con Salvini che "Non vede il problema".*



Pagliacci mentecatti. Bestie.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in edicola oggi posta la foto del delinquente bendato in prima pagina, titola:"La vergogna e il dolore" e se la prende con Salvini che "Non vede il problema".*



.


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso si filosofeggia pure su un assassinio brutale del quale si conosce perfettamente il killer? Questa società è proprio malata, ormai.



Non è filosofeggiare. Senza legge e senza protocolli di comportamento in certi ambiti saremmo ancora al medioevo dove probabilmente persino l assassinio sarebbe tollerato in determinati casi.
Quindi tu e gli altri che la pensate così non accettate la legge, cosa vorreste fare cambiarla? Vorreste veramente che venisse data carta bianca alle forze dell' ordine di non dover seguire protocollo di comportamento alcuno e prendere decisioni di propria spontanea volontà per tutte le occasioni? Perché allora vale tutto eh, pure spaccare la faccia ai vostri figli perché si stanno fumando una cannetta al parco.
Ripeto per la legge una persona è innocente FINO A PROVA CONTRARIA. E il luogo dove questa prova viene esaminata e validata è il TRIBUNALE non il luogo del delitto né tanto meno la caserma.
E non credo che questa legge verrà cbiata a breve..tutto qua.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non discuto la parte della confessione, anche se ci sarebbero cose da dire... discuto la parte della tortura. assurdo definirla tortura, le parole hanno un peso e vanno usate bene



appunto le parole hanno un peso e vanno usate bene, tortura sul dizionario significa: La tortura è un metodo di coercizione fisica o psicologica, talvolta inflitta con il fine di punire o di estorcere delle informazioni o delle confessioni o in alcuni casi per puro divertimento e sadismo. Quindi la tortura può essere pure psicologica.

Mentre la definizione di tortura dal punto di vista giuridico
Articolo 613 bis Codice penale:

Chiunque, con violenze o minacce gravi, ovvero agendo con crudeltà, cagiona acute sofferenze fisiche o un verificabile trauma psichico a una persona privata della libertà personale o affidata alla sua custodia, potestà, vigilanza, controllo, cura o assistenza, ovvero che si trovi in condizioni di minorata difesa, è punito con la pena della reclusione da quattro a dieci anni

Se i fatti di cui al primo comma sono commessi da un pubblico ufficiale o da un incaricato di un pubblico servizio, con abuso dei poteri o in violazione dei doveri inerenti alla funzione o al servizio, la pena è della reclusione da cinque a dodici anni.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non è filosofeggiare. Senza legge e senza protocolli di comportamento in certi ambiti saremmo ancora al medioevo dove probabilmente persino l assassinio sarebbe tollerato in determinati casi.
> Quindi tu e gli altri che la pensate così non accettate la legge, cosa vorreste fare cambiarla? Vorreste veramente che venisse data carta bianca alle forze dell' ordine di non dover seguire protocollo di comportamento alcuno e prendere decisioni di propria spontanea volontà per tutte le occasioni? Perché allora vale tutto eh, pure spaccare la faccia ai vostri figli perché si stanno fumando una cannetta al parco.
> Ripeto per la legge una persona è innocente FINO A PROVA CONTRARIA. E il luogo dove questa prova viene esaminata e validata è il TRIBUNALE non il luogo del delitto né tanto meno la caserma.
> E non credo che questa legge verrà cbiata a breve..tutto qua.



Ti rendi conto o no che non stai parlando del tizio che si fuma la cannetta al parco ma di un criminale, drogato e impasticcato, che ha devastato con 11 coltellate un uomo e un marito di 35 anni? 

Il buonismo a tutti i costi sta devastando questa società. 

Comunque, pensala come meglio credi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Possibile, ormai nella scena politica italiana non escludo nulla.
> Anche in questo caso siamo sempre lì, qualche carabiniere avrà pur dovuto compiere il gesto sotto ordine del politico ed ha sbagliato gravemente.



magari oggi ha 1M in più sul conto... sai com'è.
poi noi ci stiamo a scannare per la "tortura"

sempre bello fare i ***** col culo degli altri, se quello morto fosse nostro parente però


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ti rendi conto o no che non stai parlando del tizio che si fuma la cannetta al parco ma di un criminale, drogato e impasticcato, che ha devastato con 11 coltellate un uomo e un marito di 35 anni?
> 
> Il buonismo a tutti i costi sta devastando questa società.
> 
> Comunque, pensala come meglio credi.



Non cambia niente, la legge è legge e va rispettata da tutti in tutti gli ambiti secondo le regole e i protocolli che vengono decisi per quel determinato caso.
Le forze dell' ordine non hanno il potere di decidere come agire a proprio piacimento ma devono seguire regole e protocolli rigidi, sia per quello che si fuma la cannetta sia nel caso di un assassino. Conosco carabinieri che gonfierebbero volentieri qualche ragazzo al parco perché si fuma la cannetta. Il poterlo fare o no non deve assolutamente essere a sua discrezione. In ogni caso.
L' efferatezza del crimine centra poco, nonostante mi dispiaccia molto per il carabiniere rimasto ucciso e per la sua famiglia..lascia moglie e bambini e tutto ciò capisco sia molto triste e faccia molto arrabbiare..spero che i colpevoli verranno puniti severamente anche se ormai con la cavolata della foto probabilmente si sono già abbonati un bel 10 anni di carcere..


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> magari oggi ha 1M in più sul conto... sai com'è.
> poi noi ci stiamo a scannare per la "tortura"
> 
> sempre bello fare i ***** col culo degli altri, se quello morto fosse nostro parente però



Quello che noi faremmo in preda allo sconforto e al nostro trasporto emotivo nel vedere un nostro caro ucciso brutalmente non deve essere considerato legittimo davanti alla legge. Altrimenti torniamo a vivere in tribù nelle capanne.
Sarebbe capibile certo, non biasimerei nessuno, anzi ti assicuro che probabilmente pure io mediterei le peggio cose.. però non può essere universalmente accettato come atto di giustizia altrimenti sarebbe il caos.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Luglio 2019)

Da quel che ho capito i due poliziotti erano in borghese e hanno avuto un approccio che forse un Americano non si aspetta (non so come vengono organizzate queste imboscate). Questi erano ad un appuntamento con dei criminali se non erro, e sono stati avvicinati da due sconosciuti, non so in che modalità, forse una modalità che non li ha contraddistinti come poliziotti, e non basta dire "sono della polizia". E' probabile che si sia sentito in pericolo al cospetto di due criminali e non di due poliziotti. E non c'erano altri poliziotti in divisa nelle vicinanze. Molto probabilmente non avrebbe accoltellato un carabiniere in divisa. E soprattutto non avrebbe accoltellato nessuno se come in America non si avvicinano, ti puntano l'arma tenendosi a distanza e ti dicono di mettere le mani sopra la testa. Insomma l'ingaggio è molto strano, si sono messi in condizione di essere offesi. Poi non so se sia vero ma ho letto che la caserma non era stata avvisata...


----------



## vota DC (29 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che tu non vede la tortura è un problema tuo  non esiste solo la tortura fisica ma anche quella psicologica, è questo che devi capire. Al fine di dimostrare se la confessione sia genuina o meno quella foto sta a dimostrare che non è stata seguita la procedura corretta per l'interrogatorio, ergo l'avvocato difensore dirà che il suo assistito ha avuto paura di subire torture o peggio ancora di essere giustiziato visto che è stato bendato, poi essendo americano non conoscera bene l'italiano, di conseguenza per paura ha confessato, in conclusione la confessione non ha valore, il tizio americano alla prima occasione utile prenderà un volo per l'america e avrei una sorta di amanda knox 2.0, magari ci faranno pure un film, un libro, il tizio fara pure delle ospitate da vespa e riempirà il suo conto corrente.



Gli americani non hanno detto niente e neppure gli avvocati del diretto interessato.
I tossici si abbagliano facilmente, può essere persino vero che si è fatto mettere la benda perché gli dava fastidio la luce.
La polemica è tutta montata da italiani, soprattutto da servi zelanti di compiacere un padrone che non ha ancora chiesto nulla.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli americani non hanno detto niente e neppure gli avvocati del diretto interessato.
> I tossici si abbagliano facilmente, può essere persino vero che si è fatto mettere la benda perché gli dava fastidio la luce.
> La polemica è tutta montata da italiani, soprattutto da servi zelanti di compiacere un padrone che non ha ancora chiesto nulla.



sicuro che gli americani non abbiano detto niente? 

Il penalista di Harvard: “L’avvocato usi quella foto in caserma per annullare il processo”
Alan Dershowitz: «Il ragazzo ha subito un trattamento illegale»

«Se io fossi l’avvocato dei due ragazzi arrestati a Roma, userei subito quella foto per invalidare l’intero procedimento legale». Il professore emerito di legge all’Harvard University Alan Dershowitz, forse l’avvocato penalista più famoso degli Stati Uniti, fa questo commento subito dopo aver visto l’immagine del detenuto bendato sul sito internet della Stampa. L’uomo che aveva contribuito all’assoluzione di O.J. Simpson chiarisce subito che il problema non è la disputa politica o morale tra "buonisti" e "cattivisti", ma l’impatto legale della foto.


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sicuro che gli americani non abbiano detto niente?
> 
> Il penalista di Harvard: “L’avvocato usi quella foto in caserma per annullare il processo”
> Alan Dershowitz: «Il ragazzo ha subito un trattamento illegale»
> ...



Eccallá, frittata fatta.
Ora questo se dovesse essere confermato colpevole non sconterà la giusta pena per una minghia di foto. Complimenti.
Che rabbia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quello che noi faremmo in preda allo sconforto e al nostro trasporto emotivo nel vedere un nostro caro ucciso brutalmente non deve essere considerato legittimo davanti alla legge. Altrimenti torniamo a vivere in tribù nelle capanne.
> Sarebbe capibile certo, non biasimerei nessuno, anzi ti assicuro che probabilmente pure io mediterei le peggio cose.. però non può essere universalmente accettato come atto di giustizia altrimenti sarebbe il caos.



parlavo della morale che gli scicchettosi fanno. dall'alto della loro cultura ed intelligenza.
se capitasse a loro, sarebbero così aperti mentalmente? a quanto pare no, dato che appena si tratta del loro culo, lo ritirano


----------



## 7vinte (29 Luglio 2019)

Tic ha scritto:


> Quindi prendiamo il primo indagato a caso e lo ammazziamo senza dargli la possibilità di difendersi giusto per dare il contentino all'opinione pubblica? E se non fosse stato lui? Si farà il processo e se è stato lui verrà condannato.
> Penso che nel 2019 si possano evitare dei nuovi casi Sacco e Vanzetti o di Enzo Tortora



Ha confessato...

Ps. Anche io sono contro la pena di morte


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Luglio 2019)

Io ancora non riesco a capire come è possibile che un carabiniere 35enne si sia fatto mettere sotto fisicamente da un ragazzo di 19 anni.
Voglio capire il coltello e magari le prime due coltellate...ma poi dovrebbe esserci una reazione e mi aspetterei che i carabinieri siano in grado di difendersi fisicamente meglio della gente ''normale''.
Anche il semplice gesto di allontanarsi, cacciare la pistola e sparare un paio di colpi in aria o mirare alle gambe dell'aggressore... Come è possibile che questo sia rimasto ''immobile'' a prendersi le coltellate. Inoltre il collega una volta ''visto'' che i due stavano scappando non poteva sparare un paio di colpi a distanza (sempre mirando alle gambe...)?


----------



## 7vinte (29 Luglio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Da quel che ho capito i due poliziotti erano in borghese e hanno avuto un approccio che forse un Americano non si aspetta (non so come vengono organizzate queste imboscate). Questi erano ad un appuntamento con dei criminali se non erro, e sono stati avvicinati da due sconosciuti, non so in che modalità, forse una modalità che non li ha contraddistinti come poliziotti, e non basta dire "sono della polizia". E' probabile che si sia sentito in pericolo al cospetto di due criminali e non di due poliziotti. E non c'erano altri poliziotti in divisa nelle vicinanze. Molto probabilmente non avrebbe accoltellato un carabiniere in divisa. E soprattutto non avrebbe accoltellato nessuno se come in America non si avvicinano, ti puntano l'arma tenendosi a distanza e ti dicono di mettere le mani sopra la testa. Insomma l'ingaggio è molto strano, si sono messi in condizione di essere offesi. Poi non so se sia vero ma ho letto che la caserma non era stata avvisata...


Innanzitutto sono Carabinieri e non Poliziotti. Attenzione


----------



## 7vinte (29 Luglio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capire come è possibile che un carabiniere 35enne si sia fatto mettere sotto fisicamente da un ragazzo di 19 anni.
> Voglio capire il coltello e magari le prime due coltellate...ma poi dovrebbe esserci una reazione e mi aspetterei che i carabinieri siano in grado di difendersi fisicamente meglio della gente ''normale''.
> Anche il semplice gesto di allontanarsi, cacciare la pistola e sparare un paio di colpi in aria o mirare alle gambe dell'aggressore... Come è possibile che questo sia rimasto ''immobile'' a prendersi le coltellate. Inoltre il collega una volta ''visto'' che i due stavano scappando non poteva sparare un paio di colpi a distanza (sempre mirando alle gambe...)?


Erano in borghese, non avevano la pistola


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha confessato...
> 
> Ps. Anche io sono contro la pena di morte



Ha confessato e grazie a quella foto la confessione non varrà nulla al 99%. Scordiamocela, come se non l' avesse mai fatta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Erano in borghese, non avevano la pistola



è una storia strana, a quanto pare c'erano anche altre pattuglie di ausilio che non sono intervenute, come è altrettanto strano che un pusher a cui gli rubano il borsello anzichè presentarsi all'appuntamento con altri compari criminali chieda l'aiuto ai carabinieri  e il pusher dopo sto fatto è agli arresti domiciliari


----------



## vota DC (29 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sicuro che gli americani non abbiano detto niente?
> 
> Il penalista di Harvard: “L’avvocato usi quella foto in caserma per annullare il processo”
> Alan Dershowitz: «Il ragazzo ha subito un trattamento illegale»
> ...



Appunto, segnalazione di maltrattamento dovrebbe essere antecedente o contemporanea alla foto. Sono passati giorni e il tipo e i suoi avvocati ancora nulla. Chiesta lui perché gli dava fastidio la luce? Messa perché oltre a cercare di menare gli agenti ci sputava addosso? Per ora fino a prova contraria il garantismo che c'è verso lui dovrebbe valere anche per l'operato dei carabinieri..... anzi lui è a tutti gli effetti un imputato e i carabinieri neanche quello nonostante i titoloni dei giornali.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Appunto, segnalazione di maltrattamento dovrebbe essere antecedente o contemporanea alla foto. Sono passati giorni e il tipo e i suoi avvocati ancora nulla. Chiesta lui perché gli dava fastidio la luce? Messa perché oltre a cercare di menare gli agenti ci sputava addosso? Per ora fino a prova contraria il garantismo che c'è verso lui dovrebbe valere anche per l'operato dei carabinieri..... anzi lui è a tutti gli effetti un imputato e i carabinieri neanche quello nonostante i titoloni dei giornali.



a quanto pare il carabiniere trasferito avrebbe detto che ha usato la benda per paura che l'imputato potesse leggere documenti importanti presenti sulla scrivania e sui monitor dei pc


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sinistra insorge dopo le immagini diffuse da media che ritraggono Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth, il cittadino americano killer del carabiniere Mario Cerciello Rega, legato e bendato in caserma. Repubblica titola:"Foto shock".
> 
> Avviata un'indagine interna anche da parte dell'arma.
> 
> Ecco l'immagine



Purtroppo siamo nel 2019 e duole dirlo ma i carabinieri, in generale le forze dell'ordine, sono ancora così "stupide" da cadere in queste leggerezze che poi costano danni di immagine e soprattutto rischiano di diventare alibi a cui si appellano gli avvocati difensori (che sono una razza di m€rd4 che dovrebbe in certi casi finire in galera con gli assassini).

Qui io dubito si stesse eseguendo una procedura autorizzata o di qualunque tipo, come denota l'uso di una bendatura rudimentale; ecco che allora sorge una domanda: chi è l'idiota che ha autorizzato la cosa?

Adesso per fortuna il ragazzo è un bianco americano e quindi non suscita le simpatie dei comunistelli improvvisati..se fosse stato davvero un nordafricano, o un tossicodipendente teppista saremmo già alla gogna degli agenti..

In ogni caso, se la confessione è avvenuta dopo, di certo si rischia che venga invalidata per l'uso di metodi di tortura.

Purtroppo non si sveglieranno mai..questi non hanno capito che "la lezione" gliela devi dare DOPO la condanna..e mai troppo forte


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo nel 2019 e duole dirlo ma i carabinieri, in generale le forze dell'ordine, sono ancora così "stupide" da cadere in queste leggerezze che poi costano danni di immagine e soprattutto rischiano di diventare alibi a cui si appellano gli avvocati difensori (che sono una razza di m€rd4 che dovrebbe in certi casi finire in galera con gli assassini).
> 
> Qui io dubito si stesse eseguendo una procedura autorizzata o di qualunque tipo, come denota l'uso di una bendatura rudimentale; ecco che allora sorge una domanda: chi è l'idiota che ha autorizzato la cosa?
> 
> ...



Esattamente.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo nel 2019 e duole dirlo ma i carabinieri, in generale le forze dell'ordine, sono ancora così "stupide" da cadere in queste leggerezze che poi costano danni di immagine e soprattutto rischiano di diventare alibi a cui si appellano gli avvocati difensori (che sono una razza di m€rd4 che dovrebbe in certi casi finire in galera con gli assassini).
> 
> Qui io dubito si stesse eseguendo una procedura autorizzata o di qualunque tipo, come denota l'uso di una bendatura rudimentale; ecco che allora sorge una domanda: chi è l'idiota che ha autorizzato la cosa?
> 
> ...


Fidati, solo i Carabinieri


----------



## Route66 (29 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo nel 2019 e duole dirlo ma i carabinieri, in generale le forze dell'ordine, sono ancora così "stupide" da cadere in queste leggerezze che poi costano danni di immagine e soprattutto rischiano di diventare alibi a cui si appellano gli avvocati difensori (che sono una razza di m€rd4 che dovrebbe in certi casi finire in galera con gli assassini).
> 
> Qui io dubito si stesse eseguendo una procedura autorizzata o di qualunque tipo, come denota l'uso di una bendatura rudimentale; ecco che allora sorge una domanda: chi è l'idiota che ha autorizzato la cosa?
> 
> ...



Prendo spunto dal tuo post che condivido in toto per esprimere il mio più profondo disagio sulla piega che ha preso questa faccenda.
Ho fatto parte durante la mia esperienza del servizio militare a fine anni 80 di questo mondo e su mia espressa richiesta dopo il corso mi sono fatto mandare in una zona "mooolto" operativa tra Milano e Monza nella allora più grande stazione di CC in Italia.
Ai tempi ho assistito a cose che vedendo la sciarpa davanti agli occhi dell'americano mi è venuto da ridere se non ci fosse un ragazzo morto di mezzo e se siamo al punto che la sciarpa è punto di discussione ai massimi livelli vuol dire che siamo proprio messi male e destinati all'estinzione.
Sono cmq profondamente amareggiato e allibito dall'imbecillità di chi ha scattato e messo in circolo quella foto che come molti hanno già detto può rappresentare un boomerang....ma come si fa?!?!
Tutta l'operazione presenta dei lati oscuri e poco chiari che mi lasciano perplesso per cui parlare adesso di imprudenza, incompetenza, fatalità o peggio ancora di oscure complicità mi pare cosa poco saggia e intelligente.
La cosa più negativa di tutto aldilà delle opinioni personali è che la morte di un ragazzo di 35anni durante il servizio viene passata in secondo piano rispetto ad una sciarpa sugli occhi e questo lo trovo inconcepibile.Poveri noi....


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nessuno difende il ragazzo.
> E io non sono né radicale né di sinistra.
> Eppure per me quella foto non andava assolutamente scattata e comprometterà le indagini.
> Perché la legge parla chiaro, ci sono regole e protocolli da seguire.
> ...



Ciao Victorss, solo per dirti che hai menzionato la persona sbagliata … è "gabri65", non "Gabry", altro utente.

Comunque … come hai potuto notare, si arriva al discorso che proprio sottolineavo, e cioè che alla fine, a fronte di un omicidio, le forze dell'ordine ne escono con le ossa rotte, e questo a causa sì della loro leggerezza (e con operatività molto strana e tutt'ora da analizzare perché tante cose non tornano), ma anche, incredibimente, con una gogna mediatica indigena che a me fa venire i brividi.

Come facciamo ad avere una società sana se ci stiamo autodistruggendo fra noi stessi per ovvii motivi politici e di interesse? Testate mediatiche come quelle che vediamo dovrebbero essere messe a ferro e fuoco. Bastava riportare la foto e commentare senza tanta insulsa prosopopea, invece guarda te che casino e che bombardamento di mierda viene perpetrato. Non dico sminuire il fatto per senso "patriotico", che sarebbe magari ingiusto, ma nemmeno dare fuoco a tutto il paese con questi titoloni.

Questo affermo. Questo ritengo intollerabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Erano in borghese, non avevano la pistola



Comunque avrebbero potuto portarla anche in borghese. Poi ci sono casi dove anche i civili possono portarla: io sono un civile ma ho il porto d’armi per difesa personale, ad esempio (molto difficile da ottenere).

In ogni caso concordo con chi ha detto che probabilmente la foto sia stata scattata ad arte.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ciao Victorss, solo per dirti che hai menzionato la persona sbagliata … è "gabri65", non "Gabry", altro utente.
> 
> Comunque … come hai potuto notare, si arriva al discorso che proprio sottolineavo, e cioè che alla fine, a fronte di un omicidio, le forze dell'ordine ne escono con le ossa rotte, e questo a causa sì della loro leggerezza (e con operatività molto strana e tutt'ora da analizzare perché tante cose non tornano), ma anche, incredibimente, con una gogna mediatica indigena che a me fa venire i brividi.
> 
> ...



repubblica è solo l'ultimo dei problemi, l'aspetto più tragico è la pagina facebook della lega e di salvini che per primi hanno fatto girare la foto lanciando pure una sorta di sondaggio per i like


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> repubblica è solo l'ultimo dei problemi, l'aspetto più tragico è la pagina facebook della lega e di salvini che per primi hanno fatto girare la foto lanciando pure una sorta di sondaggio per i like



Certo, anche quello non va bene, non sono stupido. Però ti faccio notare che una testata giornalistica dovrebbe essere super-partes. E' di fatto uno strumento politico che sta avvelenando scientemente il clima del paese. Le pagine fb teoricamente sono strumenti di indagine personale, anche se dovrebbero essere regolamentate pure quelle. Mi sembra una notevole differenza.

Ripeto, si guarda alla mosca e non alla trave, in nome di non so quale teorema difensivo dell'imputato. Oppure offensivo nei riguardi delle forze dell'ordine e dello Stato, fai te.


----------



## Route66 (29 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Erano in borghese, non avevano la pistola



Non scherziamo ragazzi, se era un'operazione di servizio si è obbligati ad avere la pistola(e le manette)!!


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2019)

gasparri contro tutti su twitter


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, anche quello non va bene, non sono stupido. Però ti faccio notare che una testata giornalistica dovrebbe essere super-partes. E' di fatto uno strumento politico che sta avvelenando scientemente il clima del paese. Le pagine fb teoricamente sono strumenti di indagine personale, anche se dovrebbero essere regolamentate pure quelle. Mi sembra una notevole differenza.
> 
> Ripeto, si guarda alla mosca e non alla trave, in nome di non so quale teorema difensivo dell'imputato. Oppure offensivo nei riguardi delle forze dell'ordine e dello Stato, fai te.



le pagine di facebook ufficiali vengono accerate, che un giornal debba essere super-partes non sta scritto da nessuna parte, quello che dovrebbe essere super partes e non rovinare le indagine è il ministro dell'interno  appunto la trave è il comportamento di salvini, delle forze dell'ordine che giocano a mosca cieca, non repubblica e tutti sti pseudo giornalisti


----------



## sunburn (29 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, anche quello non va bene, non sono stupido. Però ti faccio notare che una testata giornalistica dovrebbe essere super-partes. E' di fatto uno strumento politico che sta avvelenando scientemente il clima del paese. Le pagine fb teoricamente sono strumenti di indagine personale, anche se dovrebbero essere regolamentate pure quelle. Mi sembra una notevole differenza.


Non c'è differenza. La legge dice che: " È vietata la pubblicazione dell'immagine di persona privata della libertà personale ripresa mentre la stessa si trova sottoposta all'uso di manette ai polsi ovvero ad altro mezzo di coercizione fisica salvo che la persona vi consenta". Infatti quando pubblicano immagini di arrestati coprono i volti ed eventualmente le manette(con fogli di giornale, magliette, oscurando ecc).
Sia le pagine facebook che i quotidiani che hanno diffuso quelle immagini, hanno violato la legge e devono essere puniti. Così come devono essere puniti coloro i quali hanno attuato quella "procedura". Così come dovranno essere puniti l'autore dell'omicidio e gli eventuali complici. 
Insomma, da questa vicenda tutto il sistema politico-istituzionale-sociale italiano ne esce con le ossa rotta. I motivi, come hai giustamente sottolineato, sono solo ed esclusivamente biechi motivi politico-propagandistici. 
E, come giustamente diceva [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION], l'episodio passa, la mentalità resta. Nel mio Paese ideale, ci sarebberro stati solo SILENZIO, RISPETTO e CORDOGLIO per la vittima e i suoi cari. Qui, invece, io faccio fatica persino a intravedere un barlume di civiltà.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le pagine di facebook ufficiali vengono accerate, che un giornal debba essere super-partes non sta scritto da nessuna parte, quello che dovrebbe essere super partes e non rovinare le indagine è il ministro dell'interno



Caro mio, non sta scritto da nessuna parte neanche che non si possono raccontare barzellette durante i telegiornali, ma non viene fatto. Perché altrimenti si perderebbe in credibilità. 

Noi stessi critichiamo i giornali per le notizie insulse ai danni del Milan o per gli accostamenti di mercato fasulli, adesso invece sono diventati vangelo?

Stai a vedere che è colpa di Salvini quanto successo. Tanto lì si va a parare. Il paradosso è che tocca difenderlo proprio perché fate questo genere di commenti, cosa che vorrei evitare.

Sinceramente mi aspettavo un qualcosa di meno qualunquistico e banale. Comunque ti rispetto, eh.


----------



## Tic (29 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha confessato...
> 
> Ps. Anche io sono contro la pena di morte



Si ho letto che ha confessato, ma come stanno dicendo tutti quella foto manderà a monte l'intero processo quindi purtroppo la famiglia del carabiniere non avrà mai giustizia


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2019)

perchè è la prima volta che mandano immagini o video di gente arrestata ?
la carta stampata e le tv sono pieno di immagini di presunti delinquenti con le manette,per non parlare di quelli portati via con auto comprese folle inferocite intente al linciaggio.
ci mancherebbe che chiedano "scusi,ritiene di mandare il video dell'arresto o la turberebbe?".
è come la legge che proibisce di scaricare e poi condividere musica,cosa che hanno fatto milioni di persone da quindici anni e continuano a fare tutti.
una cosa che non rispetta nessuno,pezzo di carta e basta

gente che casca dalle nuvole dal giustizialismo popolare.
abbiamo tre-quattro programmi tv che fanno le dirette sugli arresti di assassini,entrano nel giardino,intervistano parenti,seguono passo passo i carabnieri per vederli uscire con le manette.
ci si meraviglia che non ci sia rispetto di procedure e privacy,è una vita che si vede questo da noi e non solo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Caro mio, non sta scritto da nessuna parte neanche che non si possono raccontare barzellette durante i telegiornali, ma non viene fatto. Perché altrimenti si perderebbe in credibilità.
> 
> Noi stessi critichiamo i giornali per le notizie insulse ai danni del Milan o per gli accostamenti di mercato fasulli, adesso invece sono diventati vangelo?
> 
> ...



non è colpa di salvini ma di repubblica secondo te 

allora facciamola semplice, almeno ci capiamo. Da questa vicenda emergono fatti preoccupanti per usare un eufemismo

1. poliziotti/carabinieri che non rispettano le procedure di interrogatorio

2. poliziotti/carabinieri che scattano foto e le fanno girare nei loro canali what'up, come i ragazzi bimbiminkia 

3. ministro dell'interno e partito di governo che, non si sa bene come, viene in possesso di tale foto e decidono di creare un caso mediatico creando dei post assurdi sui social network allo scopo di raccattare consensi, fare propaganda e sviare l'attenzione mediatica dai problemi di governo

e alla luce di questo il problema è quel giornalaccio di repubblica che vale quanto un libero?


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non c'è differenza. La legge dice che: " È vietata la pubblicazione dell'immagine di persona privata della libertà personale ripresa mentre la stessa si trova sottoposta all'uso di manette ai polsi ovvero ad altro mezzo di coercizione fisica salvo che la persona vi consenta". Infatti quando pubblicano immagini di arrestati coprono i volti ed eventualmente le manette(con fogli di giornale, magliette, oscurando ecc).
> Sia le pagine facebook che i quotidiani che hanno diffuso quelle immagini, hanno violato la legge e devono essere puniti. Così come devono essere puniti coloro i quali hanno attuato quella "procedura". Così come dovranno essere puniti l'autore dell'omicidio e gli eventuali complici.
> Insomma, da questa vicenda tutto il sistema politico-istituzionale-sociale italiano ne esce con le ossa rotta. I motivi, come hai giustamente sottolineato, sono solo ed esclusivamente biechi motivi politico-propagandistici.
> E, come giustamente diceva [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION], l'episodio passa, la mentalità resta. Nel mio Paese ideale, ci sarebberro stati solo SILENZIO, RISPETTO e CORDOGLIO per la vittima e i suoi cari. Qui, invece, io faccio fatica persino a intravedere un barlume di civiltà.



Guarda che forse mi sono spiegato male in tutti questi post, ma anche io predico in quel senso e sono d'accordo con te.

Ma dovendomi trovare di fronte ad un bivio, in mancanza di ulteriori informazioni, prenderò sempre la strada che porta a casa mia, per i miei colori e per la mia nazione. Tutto lì. Vedo che molti non la pensano così. Amen.

Ormai i casini che vengono fuori possono essere previsti, purtroppo, in modo sistematico. Infatti, risottolineo, per tutti gli altri utenti, che il problema è il clamore che inevitabilmente si crea. E che purtroppo fa passare in secondo piano un fatto di cronaca nera dove è coinvolto un ragazzo che ha perso la vita.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è colpa di salvini ma di repubblica secondo te
> 
> allora facciamola semplice, almeno ci capiamo. Da questa vicenda emergono fatti preoccupanti per usare un eufemismo
> 
> ...



Dubito che abbia la poca rilevanza che dici te, fortemente.

In ogni caso, per chiarire definitivamente:

1) se ci sono scorrettezze delle forze dell'ordine è bene che qualcuno paghi.

2) (ma sarebbe la 0) l'imputato deve pagare se colpevole e ancora non è chiaro se la bendatura e tutte le minchiate derivate siano un semplice procedura per ragioni a noi non note, o peggio una montatura

3) Salvini se ha responsabilità di buttare benzina sul fuoco è bene che venga denigrato

4) parimenti i giornali e qualsiasi altro strumento mediatico; ovviamente è difficile capire "hai cominciato tu, no hai cominciato prima tu", come fanno i bambini dell'asilo

5) cosa che più mi riguarda, ho commentato, ma sarei stato per aspettare notizie ufficiali e comprovate, se devo commentare con le informazioni a disposizione e a corredo di quanto dicono altri, non ho dubbi sul parteggiare per le forze dell'ordine (a tutt'ora l'unica parte lesa, insieme al nostro paese) e le istituzioni

Questo è quanto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto dal tuo post che condivido in toto per esprimere il mio più profondo disagio sulla piega che ha preso questa faccenda.
> Ho fatto parte durante la mia esperienza del servizio militare a fine anni 80 di questo mondo e su mia espressa richiesta dopo il corso mi sono fatto mandare in una zona "mooolto" operativa tra Milano e Monza nella allora più grande stazione di CC in Italia.
> Ai tempi ho assistito a cose che vedendo la sciarpa davanti agli occhi dell'americano mi è venuto da ridere se non ci fosse un ragazzo morto di mezzo e se siamo al punto che la sciarpa è punto di discussione ai massimi livelli vuol dire che siamo proprio messi male e destinati all'estinzione.
> Sono cmq profondamente amareggiato e allibito dall'imbecillità di chi ha scattato e messo in circolo quella foto che come molti hanno già detto può rappresentare un boomerang....ma come si fa?!?!
> ...



Il fatto come ti dicevo è che siamo nel 2019...ormai tutti, ma dico TUTTI, dovrebbero aver capito come va l mondo: un'immagine vale 100 spiegazioni..
L'indignazione corre su un binario preferenziale ed inarrestabile e il buonismo è a livelli incontrollabili

Ecco perché serve massima intelligenza nella gestione di queste situazioni, non si può lasciare che scappino cose simili...non si può più pensare nel 2019 alle punizioni sommarie, a metodi coercitivi di questo tipo (ammesso lo sia)..

Ripeto, ringraziamo che è un americano biondo e non un tunisino sennò a sta ora era già in libertà e stava preparando le carte per la richiesta di risarcimento danni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fatto come ti dicevo è che siamo nel 2019...ormai tutti, ma dico TUTTI, dovrebbero aver capito come va l mondo: un'immagine vale 100 spiegazioni..
> L'indignazione corre su un binario preferenziale ed inarrestabile e il buonismo è a livelli incontrollabili
> 
> Ecco perché serve massima intelligenza nella gestione di queste situazioni, non si può lasciare che scappino cose simili...non si può più pensare nel 2019 alle punizioni sommarie, a metodi coercitivi di questo tipo (ammesso lo sia)..
> ...



Ci questo ci puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco.

Ma anche fosse stato un nero americano nigga gangsta brotha muthafucka di Los Angeles, oppure uno spaco botilia amazo familia di Tirana, oppure un membro degli Zetas di Tamaulipas abituato a sciogliere gente nell’acido e a scuoiarle da vive (cose che in Messico sono letterale routine) avrebbe ricevuto il trattamento da te detto.

Almeno la in Messico c’è Erick Morales Guevara, a.k.a El Marino Loko che può permettersi di vestire i sicari in lingerie senza essere perseguitato, lo facessimo qui da noi.....


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fatto come ti dicevo è che siamo nel 2019...ormai tutti, ma dico TUTTI, dovrebbero aver capito come va l mondo: un'immagine vale 100 spiegazioni..
> L'indignazione corre su un binario preferenziale ed inarrestabile e il buonismo è a livelli incontrollabili
> 
> Ecco perché serve massima intelligenza nella gestione di queste situazioni, non si può lasciare che scappino cose simili...non si può più pensare nel 2019 alle punizioni sommarie, a metodi coercitivi di questo tipo (ammesso lo sia)..
> ...



Mi tocca ritornare al primo post.

Un delinquente criminale che uccide un carabiniere viene preso e bendato --> esultanza zero
Un delinquente criminale verrà scarcerato e le forze dell'ordine messe alla berlina --> fuochi artificiali, giustizia è fatta

E tutto questo a prescindere per via di una foto, eh. Avanti così.

Altro che sostituzione etnica come dice quell'altro, qui ci vorrebbe la sostituzione totale del cervello. O forse delle [email protected] …


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in edicola oggi posta la foto del delinquente bendato in prima pagina, titola:"La vergogna e il dolore" e se la prende con Salvini che "Non vede il problema".*



Ormai La Repubblica è alla stregua di un qualunque organo di stampa di Kim Jong-Un.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai La Repubblica è alla stregua di un qualunque organo di stampa di Kim Jong-Un.



Sono osceni..ma chi li legge ancora???


----------



## James Watson (30 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non c’é nessuna sentenza.
> Le forze dell’ordine non eseguono condanne.
> Stiamo appena uscendo dal caso Cucchi.... non impariamo mai.
> 
> Se passa per vittima é colpa degli idioti che l’hanno bendato.



Quoto.
Non sto nemmeno a leggere tutti gli interventi di questa discussione. Mi sono già bastati i primi. Vi consiglio di leggere il commento di Pietro Grasso sulla vicenda (intendiamoci: io Grasso, come politico, lo schifo abbastanza).
Che vi piaccia o no (e ho capito da tempo che in molti qui dentro non sono molto felici di questo) siamo ANCORA uno stato di diritto, per cui anche al più barbaro assassino DEVONO essere garantiti dei diritti.
NESSUNO sano di mente metterebbe in dubbio che la vittima di tutto ciò è il carabiniere. 
Ma nella vostra sete di giustizialismo forse avete dimenticato un particolare lievissimo: un avvocato difensore che non sia un rimbambito, con una foto del genere ci va assolutamente a nozze e se è un attimo bravo è in grado di far crollare una delle prove principe dell'impianto accusatorio: la confessione del sospettato.
A ciò aggiungiamo che (tanto lo sappiamo già) gli stati uniti faranno tutto e il contrario di tutto per fare pressioni ed alleggerire la posizione del loro cittadino. Il caso del Cermis, Perugia non sono bastati a capire come si muovono questi?
Già se andate a farvi una ricerca sui vari media americani (ma non solo) la notizia è che UN CITTADINO AMERICANO è stato bendato e ammanettato durante un interrogatorio in Italia a seguito di un INCIDENTE.

La fotografia è una foto SHOCK: lo è perché sono stati quelli che dovrebbero rispettare le leggi e garantire la sicurezza delle persone a bendare e legare quel tizio, ma soprattutto è una foto SHOCK perché è un assist clamoroso alla difesa. 
E' inutile parlare di "pene esemplari" "lavori forzati" (Salvini conosce le leggi italiane che dovrebbe fare rispettare?) con una foto del genere. Con un avvocato che non sia paperoga sarà difficile arrivare ad una condanna in tempi brevi (posto che sarà difficile arrivare ad una condanna comunque).


----------



## James Watson (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo è il punto. *Perché non si dovrebbero fare?* Una cosa è fare violenza a chi è innocente, una cosa è usare il pugno duro con chi è un criminale, senza scadere in cose gratuite. Bendare ed incatenare un uomo è perfettamente equivalente a metterlo in gattabuia, quale sarebbe il contraddittorio ? Il fatto che è stata scattata una foto ?
> 
> E' esattamente il motivo del dibattito. Le forze dell'ordine sono le uniche ad essere autorizzate a fare questo. E non devono nascondersi nel farlo. E' l'esatta origine del buonismo che stiamo contestando quando succedono questi episodi.



Perché il nostro giudizio sulla vicenda non conta niente. Quello che conta è la legge dello Stato, che vieta di farlo.
E faccio anche notare che c'è un articolo del codice penale, il 114 che al comma 6-bis recita anche:

"È vietata la pubblicazione dell'immagine di persona privata della libertà personale ripresa mentre la stessa si trova sottoposta all'uso di manette ai polsi ovvero ad altro mezzo di coercizione fisica salvo che la persona vi consenta.".

L'ha detto anche il Premier Conte (non esattamente un comunistone quindi) che si sono prefigurati 2 reati a seguito della foto..


----------



## PM3 (30 Luglio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> Non sto nemmeno a leggere tutti gli interventi di questa discussione. Mi sono già bastati i primi. Vi consiglio di leggere il commento di Pietro Grasso sulla vicenda (intendiamoci: io Grasso, come politico, lo schifo abbastanza).
> Che vi piaccia o no (e ho capito da tempo che in molti qui dentro non sono molto felici di questo) siamo ANCORA uno stato di diritto, per cui anche al più barbaro assassino DEVONO essere garantiti dei diritti.
> NESSUNO sano di mente metterebbe in dubbio che la vittima di tutto ciò è il carabiniere.
> ...



Per quale motivo la benda costituisce un atto lesivo della persona?
Legare è normalissimo.
La benda è stata messa per evitare che facesse del male agli agenti o a se stesso.
La foto non dovevano scattarla. O forse chi l'ha scattata era ben consapevole di voler aiutare l'americano. 

Comunque ci sono altre prove, video e la testimonianza dell'altro carabiniere, quindi mi sembra difficile che riesca ad essere un assist per l'avvocato.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Perché il nostro giudizio sulla vicenda non conta niente. Quello che conta è la legge dello Stato, che vieta di farlo.
> E faccio anche notare che c'è un articolo del codice penale, il 114 che al comma 6-bis recita anche:
> 
> "È vietata la pubblicazione dell'immagine di persona privata della libertà personale ripresa mentre la stessa si trova sottoposta all'uso di manette ai polsi ovvero ad altro mezzo di coercizione fisica salvo che la persona vi consenta.".
> ...



Allora applica sanzioni a chi ha fatto o chi ha diffuso la foto, il bendaggio è opportuno o no ? Io di questo stavo parlando. E comunque scusa l'ignoranza, ma mi sembra di vedere parecchie immagini e riprese televisive che mostrano delinquenti sottoposti a coercizione. Già far vedere un mafioso che viene fatto salire in macchina è coercizione, a mio parere, dove sta la differenza ?


----------



## PM3 (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora applica sanzioni a chi ha fatto o chi ha diffuso la foto, il bendaggio è opportuno o no ? Io di questo stavo parlando. E comunque scusa l'ignoranza, ma mi sembra di vedere parecchie immagini e riprese televisive che mostrano delinquenti sottoposti a coercizione. Già far vedere un mafioso che viene fatto salire in macchina è coercizione, a mio parere, dove sta la differenza ?



Tra un po' si arriverà a dover chiedere gentilmente di seguire i carabinieri in caserma.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Luglio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo la benda costituisce un atto lesivo della persona?
> Legare è normalissimo.
> La benda è stata messa per evitare che facesse del male agli agenti o a se stesso.
> La foto non dovevano scattarla. O forse chi l'ha scattata era ben consapevole di voler aiutare l'americano.
> ...



"La benda è stata messa per evitare che facesse del male agli agenti o a se stesso" e chi è ciclope degli xmen che spara raggi laser dagli occhi


----------



## PM3 (30 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> "La benda è stata messa per evitare che facesse del male agli agenti o a se stesso" e chi è ciclope degli xmen che spara raggi laser dagli occhi



Davvero... 
Informati.
L'uso della benda è ammesso qualora lo studente americano fosse in una stanza dove non doveva poter osservare informazioni riservate, o per altri motivi di sicurezza, o ancora perché sotto l’effetto di alcol o sostanze stupefacenti.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Luglio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Davvero...
> Informati.
> L'uso della benda è ammesso qualora lo studente americano fosse in una stanza dove non doveva poter osservare informazioni riservate, o per altri motivi di sicurezza, o ancora perché sotto l’effetto di alcol o sostanze stupefacenti.



Potresti linkarmi o trascrivere la voce nel protocollo che dice che è possibile bendare un soggetto in stato di fermo? Non è per polemica, eh, voglio semplicemente un'informazione attendibile rispetto al vociare di chi parla solo basandosi sulla propria soggettività.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Luglio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Davvero...
> Informati.
> L'uso della benda è ammesso qualora lo studente americano fosse in una stanza dove non doveva poter osservare informazioni riservate, o per altri motivi di sicurezza, o ancora perché sotto l’effetto di alcol o sostanze stupefacenti.



quello che dovrebbe informarsi sei tu 

Bendare un indagato non è un modo previsto dalla legge - in base alla legge 354/1975 sull’ordinamento penitenziario e al dpr 431/1976 che la attua - e, anzi, potrebbe essere considerata una “violenza morale”, cioè una forzatura (fisica o non) della libertà di scelta di una persona.

Inoltre, in base all’articolo 27 della Costituzione, l’imputato - anche quando reo confesso - è da considerarsi innocente fino a sentenza definitiva. La confessione infatti potrebbe nascere ad esempio dal desiderio di proteggere qualcun altro (si pensi al caso di Michele Misseri), da uno stato confusionale o anche da una situazione di violenza psicologica. Seguendo questi principi costituzionali, anche il codice penale impone ai pubblici ufficiali di procedere rispettando la legge nei confronti di chi si trova privato della libertà.

Il reato che potrebbe riguardare il carabiniere che ha bendato Gabriel Christian Natale Hjorth - ma per avere certezze è ovviamente necessario attendere eventuali pronunciamenti della magistratura - è, anche secondo il Pg di Roma Salvi, l’“abuso di autorità contro arrestati o detenuti”.

Questo reato, disciplinato dall’art. 608 del codice penale, avviene quando il pubblico ufficiale «sottopone a misure di rigore non consentite dalla legge» un arrestato o un detenuto. È punito con la reclusione fino a 30 mesi.*Dato che bendare un indagato non è una misura consentita*, in base alle norme sull’ordinamento penitenziario, sembra ipotizzabile il reato.


----------



## Ciora (30 Luglio 2019)

Questa della benda è solo un'inezia. I vestali della legge e i paladini delle _forze dell'ordine _ - come amano chiamarle -, cadono sempre e da sempre nella stessa contraddizione: la legge è per definizione applicata da chi detiene quell'autorità, è stretta, inquadrata, formale e i suoi promulgatori sono ben chiari, ma quando si ritorce contro, questi codici magicamente assumono caratteri malleabili arrivando al mindfuck in cui i paladini della giustizia vanno contro la legge per affermare la legge. Improvvisamente il contorno che regge la struttura sbandierata e in cui religiosamente credono crolla; magistrati, giudici, autorità diventano phalzi. I protocolli da cui in principio partivano le loro rimostranze, perdono senso. Il pensiero critico cede il passo agli istinti.
Si passa alla legge del taglione. Governanti e sudditi brandiscono ergastoli, pene di morte, sofferenze atroci per chi ha offeso o per chi va contro la propria fede (basta leggere una qualsiasi invettiva, dalle femministe, a greta thunberg, da carola rackete ai migranti e chissà quanti altri). La frustrazione diventa lievito per l'autoritarismo. Vaglielo a spiegare che l'humus è proprio quello della mentalità fascista.
Con queste persone non serve nemmeno discutere, la precarietà logica delle loro asserzioni già discute per loro.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Ellamatonna, ragazzi, ma a leggere questo thread mi sento veramente tranquillo.

Se anche un giorno la dovessi combinare grossa, vedo che ci sono interi segmenti della popolazione che mi giustificheranno e riusciranno a scovare leggi o cavilli per cui riuscirò addirittura a passare come vittima.

Sì, forse meglio essere un criminale al giorno d'oggi. Addirittura protetto dalla popolazione, e senza interesse! Si possono trovare migliaia di avvocati che sarebbero disposti a difenderti gratis pur di gettare nel discredito le forze dell'ordine al primo dubbio.

Grandi e belle notizie, non c'è dubbio. Per i criminali, eh.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ellamatonna, ragazzi, ma a leggere questo thread mi sento veramente tranquillo.
> 
> Se anche un giorno la dovessi combinare grossa, vedo che ci sono interi segmenti della popolazione che mi giustificheranno e riusciranno a scovare leggi o cavilli per cui riuscirò addirittura a passare come vittima.
> 
> ...



Dai, per favore, non mistifichiamo, come al solito.
Il fatto che si ritenga siano state commesse delle inesattezze nel protocollo penitenziario del soggetto non significa che lo si stia difendendo. Semplicemente si evince un problema di tutela della legge da parte di chi la legge la rappresenta. Punto. È una contraddizione che è giusto sottolineare.
Il "killer" americano verrà, giustamente, condotto a processo e, nel caso in cui tutto venisse confermato, condannato.
Trovami una persona che vuole che venga liberato, una sola. La preoccupazione è per come questo stato stia perdendo via via il senso del diritto, della legge, dell'umanità. Capisco sia un discorso difficile da capire da parte di chi non si fa problemi a desiderare la morte di altri dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ellamatonna, ragazzi, ma a leggere questo thread mi sento veramente tranquillo.
> 
> Se anche un giorno la dovessi combinare grossa, vedo che ci sono interi segmenti della popolazione che mi giustificheranno e riusciranno a scovare leggi o cavilli per cui riuscirò addirittura a passare come vittima.
> 
> ...



dai su basta fare il troll


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Dai, per favore, non mistifichiamo, come al solito.
> Il fatto che si ritenga siano state commesse delle inesattezze nel protocollo penitenziario del soggetto non significa che lo si stia difendendo. Semplicemente si evince un problema di tutela della legge da parte di chi la legge la rappresenta. Punto. È una contraddizione che è giusto sottolineare.
> Il "killer" americano verrà, giustamente, condotto a processo e, nel caso in cui tutto venisse confermato, condannato.
> Trovami una persona che vuole che venga liberato, una sola. La preoccupazione è per come questo stato stia perdendo via via il senso del diritto, della legge, dell'umanità.



Ma per favore tu, semmai.

Mai visto tanto impegno per trovare ogni possibile angolo delle leggi e delle procedure pur di ammorbidire la posizione.

E le leggi, poi. Ancora a parlare di leggi stiamo. le solite leggi per cui un artigiano se sbaglia a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi va dentro per truffa, mentre i megamanagers delle banche sono ancora a gozzovigliare liberi dopo aver provocato crack finanziari con conseguenti suicidi.

Non ho più parole né argomenti.



> Capisco sia un discorso difficile da capire da parte di chi non si fa problemi a desiderare la morte di altri dalla mattina alla sera.



Questa te la potevi sinceramente risparmiare. A questo punto ti leggi tutti i miei post e mi trovi un punto dove anche solo velatamente mi riferisco a desiderare la morte di qualcuno, e me lo riporti per cortesia. Io sarei per ritirare, ti dico onestamente.

Che disperazione. Mi sento vicino all'estinzione con la mentalità che mi ritrovo.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore tu, semmai.
> 
> Mai visto tanto impegno per trovare ogni possibile angolo delle leggi e delle procedure pur di ammorbidire la posizione.
> 
> ...



1) Ma vedi che fai dei processi logici ridicoli? Perché mai si vorrebbe ammorbidire la situazione? È morto un Carabiniere, la speranza di tutti è che la giustizia faccia il suo corso, nella maniera più corretta possibile. Non c'è un motivo uno per cui si vuole che il tizio in questione venga liberato. Se per te poi è accettabile che uno o più membri delle forze dell'ordine facciano errori di protocollo o scelte basate sull'emotività, tanti auguri.

2) Per la seconda parte non mi riferivo direttamente a te, ma a tutti quelli che hanno imbrattato il topic con robe da manicomio su Cucchi e quest'altro americano. Gente che parla di morte "giusta", del fatto che è assurdo che l'americano abbia ancora la testa attaccata al corpo, delle speranze di avere Guantanamo anche in Italia. Su questo forum credo di aver perso il conto delle uscite barbare di certi elementi, gente che strumentalizza ogni cosa per portare acqua al proprio mulino tossico.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dai su basta fare il troll



Visto anche altre tue prese di posizione, non la ritengo un'offesa, anzi la mia autostima aumenta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto anche altre tue prese di posizione, non la ritengo un'offesa, anzi la mia autostima aumenta.



mica è un'offesa è un dato di fatto, se ti è stato spiegato per filo e per segno la situazione, sono stati riportati articoli, leggi e tu continui a fare il finto tonto e a fare ironia spicciola, due sono le cose o non capisci o fai finta di non capire e stai li a punzecchiare facendo il troll, visto che ti ritengo persona in grado di capire l'unica opzione rimasta è quella del troll.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2019)

*Stiamo calmi, basta offese tra utenti e assegnazione di appellativi.*


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> 1) Ma vedi che fai dei processi logici ridicoli? Perché mai si vorrebbe ammorbidire la situazione? È morto un Carabiniere, la speranza di tutti è che la giustizia faccia il suo corso, nella maniera più corretta possibile. Non c'è un motivo uno per cui si vuole che il tizio in questione venga liberato. Se per te poi è accettabile che uno o più membri delle forze dell'ordine facciano errori di protocollo o scelte basate sull'emotività, tanti auguri.
> 
> 2) Per la seconda parte non mi riferivo direttamente a te, ma a tutti quelli che hanno imbrattato il topic con robe da manicomio su Cucchi e quest'altro americano. Gente che parla di morte "giusta", del fatto che è assurdo che l'americano abbia ancora la testa attaccata al corpo, delle speranze di avere Guantanamo anche in Italia. Su questo forum credo di aver perso il conto delle uscite barbare di certi elementi, gente che strumentalizza ogni cosa per portare acqua al proprio mulino tossico.



Per il punto 2) sono d'accordo di evitare le barbarie, e già questo te la dovrebbe dire lunga su come la penso.

Per il punto 1), ma quale logica, questa è roba umana, si sta focalizzando l'attenzione sul trattamento "ignobile" al presunto assassino piuttosto sul riflettere che un ragazzo ha perso la vita. Ovviamente voglio che la giustizia faccia il suo corso, ma trovo alquanto stucchevole mettersi a parlare degli errori della gustizia, che dovrà rispondere se ha operato male.

Una cosa appare immediata da questo thread: le forze dell'ordine hanno sicuramente sbagliato, e sono già state messe sul patibolo, mentre un potenziale criminale ancora no, e a quanto dite magari la sfangherà pure. E non vedo commenti disperati in tutto questo, semmai un sottille piacere a rimarcarlo.

50 sfumature di grigio con il c*lo della giustizia.


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2019)

Comunque c'è un dettaglio grosso come una casa: durante l'interrogatorio deve esserci un avvocato perché sia valido mi pare. Per questo motivo in oltre un secolo di storia nessuno si è mai lamentato di una benda. La gente si lamenta se interrogata senza avvocato o se si riempie di lividi. E infatti al momento l'imputato e i difensori (Derviscio è negli USA) non hanno ancora fatto niente a tale proposito mentre le autorità italiane facevano seppuku e i media esaltano un presunto martire adesso diventato improvvisamente un ragazzino.


----------



## PM3 (30 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Potresti linkarmi o trascrivere la voce nel protocollo che dice che è possibile bendare un soggetto in stato di fermo? Non è per polemica, eh, voglio semplicemente un'informazione attendibile rispetto al vociare di chi parla solo basandosi sulla propria soggettività.






Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello che dovrebbe informarsi sei tu
> 
> Bendare un indagato non è un modo previsto dalla legge - in base alla legge 354/1975 sull’ordinamento penitenziario e al dpr 431/1976 che la attua - e, anzi, potrebbe essere considerata una “violenza morale”, cioè una forzatura (fisica o non) della libertà di scelta di una persona.
> 
> ...



Avete ragione, mi scuso per aver citato una fonte che non trova riscontro nel codice penale. 

Fermo restando che l'imputato in 10 ore di interrogatorio non si è nemmeno sognato di dir nulla al suo avvocato difensore, e ai due magistrati, come se non avesse subito nulla.... 
Questo perché 5 minuti con la benda non ledono la persona in alcun modo. 
Ma come avete fatto osservare i carabinieri non dovevano apporla, è stato un errore procedurale che potevano evitare. 
Risulta però ridicola la parola shock associata alla foto di un criminale bendato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Luglio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Avete ragione, mi scuso per aver citato una fonte che non trova riscontro nel codice penale.
> 
> Fermo restando che l'imputato in 10 ore di interrogatorio non si è nemmeno sognato di dir nulla al suo avvocato difensore, e ai due magistrati, come se non avesse subito nulla....
> Questo perché 5 minuti con la benda non ledono la persona in alcun modo.
> ...



tranquillo non c'è bisogno di scusarsi, anzi ti ringrazio io visto che sei la prima persona qui dentro che davanti ai fatti li riconosce come tali e ammette l'errore di valutazione; mi hai ridato fiducia nel genere umano


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mica è un'offesa è un dato di fatto, se ti è stato spiegato per filo e per segno la situazione, sono stati riportati articoli, leggi e tu continui a fare il finto tonto e a fare ironia spicciola, due sono le cose o non capisci o fai finta di non capire e stai li a punzecchiare facendo il troll, visto che ti ritengo persona in grado di capire l'unica opzione rimasta è quella del troll.



E meno male che ci siete voi che sapete tutto, e che sapete già come andrà a finire. Comunque la mia non è ironia o trollaggine, eh. Io la chiamerei "opinione". Opinione sbagliata quanto vuoi, ma di uno che, nella sua ignoranza, vorrebbe meno accento su una benda e più accento su un omicidio. Non mi immaginavo fosse così deleteria, come opinione. Detto questo, io non ti ritengo un troll, anche se non la pensi come me.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Luglio 2019)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2019)

*Adesso basta con questa cosa dei troll.
Piantiamola qui.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2019)

Gli hanno fatto pure poco. Poi per chi mi legge su questi argomenti, dovrebbe sapere che io sono favorevole alla pena di morte, precisamente al waterboarding.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Questa della benda è solo un'inezia. I vestali della legge e i paladini delle _forze dell'ordine _ - come amano chiamarle -, cadono sempre e da sempre nella stessa contraddizione: la legge è per definizione applicata da chi detiene quell'autorità, è stretta, inquadrata, formale e i suoi promulgatori sono ben chiari, ma quando si ritorce contro, questi codici magicamente assumono caratteri malleabili arrivando al mindfuck in cui i paladini della giustizia vanno contro la legge per affermare la legge. Improvvisamente il contorno che regge la struttura sbandierata e in cui religiosamente credono crolla; magistrati, giudici, autorità diventano phalzi. I protocolli da cui in principio partivano le loro rimostranze, perdono senso. Il pensiero critico cede il passo agli istinti.
> Si passa alla legge del taglione. Governanti e sudditi brandiscono ergastoli, pene di morte, sofferenze atroci per chi ha offeso o per chi va contro la propria fede (basta leggere una qualsiasi invettiva, dalle femministe, a greta thunberg, da carola rackete ai migranti e chissà quanti altri). La frustrazione diventa lievito per l'autoritarismo. Vaglielo a spiegare che l'humus è proprio quello della mentalità fascista.
> Con queste persone non serve nemmeno discutere, la precarietà logica delle loro asserzioni già discute per loro.


Esattamente

PS. Il riferimento ai film dei Coen in questa vicenda è purtroppo calzante. Mi sono venute in mente frasi dei loro film:

- "Credo che sia questo il modo in cui la dannata commedia umana procede e si perpetua di generazione in generazione"
Il grande Lebowski

- Presidente Cia: Cristo, che ***** di casino! 
Agente Palmer: Già! 
Presidente Cia: Che abbiamo imparato, Palmer? 
Agente Palmer: Non lo so, signore. 
Presidente Cia: Non lo so nemmeno io... Forse abbiamo imparato a non farlo più! 
Agente Palmer: Sì, signore! 
Presidente Cia: Anche se non so cosa abbiamo fatto! 
Agente Palmer: Sì, è difficile... A dirsi.
Presidente Cia: Cristo, che ***** di casino!!
Burn After Reading



Wildbone ha scritto:


> Dai, per favore, non mistifichiamo, come al solito.
> Il fatto che si ritenga siano state commesse delle inesattezze nel protocollo penitenziario del soggetto non significa che lo si stia difendendo. Semplicemente si evince un problema di tutela della legge da parte di chi la legge la rappresenta. Punto. È una contraddizione che è giusto sottolineare.
> Il "killer" americano verrà, giustamente, condotto a processo e, nel caso in cui tutto venisse confermato, condannato.
> *Trovami una persona che vuole che venga liberato, una sola.* La preoccupazione è per come questo stato stia perdendo via via il senso del diritto, della legge, dell'umanità. Capisco sia un discorso difficile da capire da parte di chi non si fa problemi a desiderare la morte di altri dalla mattina alla sera.


Concordo.
La benda è una scorrettezza plateale; anzi, è illegale. 
Non c'entra nulla che abbia ucciso una persona!

Allora al super criminale Ted Bundy cosa avrebbero dovuto fare una volta catturato?? Torturarlo a vita in stile medievale?
(Ted Bundy ha rapito, torturato, stuprato, ucciso 30 donne!!!)

Fai bene a sottolineare l'ovvio: 
non c'è una persona (ovviamente!) che "tifa" per l'assassino. 
A differenza dell'episodio, più complesso, di Rakele, qui il fatto è semplice e solare: un omicidio, una condanna.

Il discorso è che, sebbene si sia capito che è stato lui, ufficialmente parlando l'americano non è stato condannato. Letteralmente, i carabinieri hanno bendato un americano giuridicamente colpevole di nulla. Hanno bendato uno che ad oggi è innocente. Non si può fare! Questo è grave. Ed è grave che la gente risponda con modi per sminuire, oppure fare ironia sulla giustizia etc

Inoltre, al di là della legge, ho diversi dubbi sull'utilità della -vendetta- concettualmente parlando. Non sono sicuro che serva/aiuti me o il criminale


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Luglio 2019)

*Il premier Conte: "La benda all'arrestato è contraria alla legge. Ci sono gli estremi di un reato o, forse, di due reati.*

Su Twitter, nelle ore precedenti, il ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini aveva scritto: *"A chi si lamenta della bendatura di un arrestato, ricordo che l'unica vittima per cui piangere è un carabiniere morto in servizio"*

Ad oggi Conte ricorda che esiste la legge. Ma domani, quando Salvini vincerà le elezioni, a parlare sarà solo lui.

Inoltre, riporto quest'altra bella notizia:

*"La bufala dei nordafricani assassini del carabiniere è stata diffusa da membri delle forze dell'ordine.
Nelle ore dell'incertezza sull'omicidio Cerciello si sono susseguite notizie false: una è stata pubblicata e amplificata da agenti di Carabinieri e Guardia di Finanza"*

Con questo si intende una mia critica alle forze dell'ordine? Assolutamente no! I carabinieri, poliziotti etc è gente normalissima, in grado di subire il clima vigente.

Ho già visto rabbia vera di diverse persone perché Carolina non è stato condannata. Ora si è arrivati ad accusare gente *a caso*, convinti così di fare giustizia etc, quando *in realtà* facendo così si crea solo caos misto a rabbia casuale, si pensa male e si agisce peggio.

Il ping pong, il giochino tra Lega e PD sta facendo moltissimi danni. Due partiti vergognosi da abolire. E invece si giocheranno le elezioni, con un trucchetto da adolescenti.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> 
> PS. Il riferimento ai film dei Coen in questa vicenda è purtroppo calzante. Mi sono venute in mente frasi dei loro film:
> 
> ...



Mille, sai benissimo qual'è, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, lo spirito con il quale io commento questo episodio.

Anzitutto mi dispiace se per qualcuno ho usato ironia, ma era ovviamente per evidenziare alcune considerazioni che io ritengo eccessive. Già mi sembra assurdo dovermi scusare, ma lo farò per dimostrare ragionevolezza. Mi sembra che la solita ironia viene usata anche dalla fazione "opposta", se di schieramenti vogliamo parlare. Io non vedo fazioni da parteggiare ma un episodio umano e criminale su cui commentare.

Non so più come dirlo, ma a costo di essere stucchevole, ricapitoliamo per l'ultima volta:

1) Se le forze dell'ordine hanno sbagliato, è giusto che qualcuno dovrà rispondere di un errore procedurale (cosa ancora da appurare ufficialmente). La foto e quant'altro, se inopportuna, è certamente da condannare. La cosa deve finire lì, però.

2) A differenza di quanto gli altri presumono, a me non passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di usare violenza (!) contro un innocente. Che ne sappia, e correggetemi se sbaglio, l'imputato ha confessato. Mi sembra inverosimile che abbia confessato dietro tortura, e sarebbe già venuto fuori. Se vogliamo insistere su questo punto, ogni confessione è da invalidare a priori, chi ha la sicurezza che le forze dell'ordine operano sempre bene? Nessuno commenta su questo, e cioè che ha ammesso di aver ucciso. Il carabinieri si è forse suicidato? Lo vogliamo mandare in carcere il suo assassino? Sembra quasi un'optional del discorso. Poi magari, dopo 3 gradi di giudizio risulterà innocente, o sarà invalidata l'accusa a causa di una foto. Benissimo, rimane un morto sulla coscienza del milite ignoto allora. Boh, ad uccidere sarà stato lo Spirito Santo.

3) Cosa che mi sono scocciato di ripetere, overossia che vedo un clamore, non dico ingiustificato, ma perlomeno esagerato a causa di una foto. E' partito un processo mediatico dove vedo, purtroppo e a mia sensazione, un progressivo spostare l'attenzione sulla presunta ingiustizia subita dal ragazzo americano, quando questi ha ucciso una persona. Veramente, Iddio mi è testimone, non so più come spiegarlo. Smentitemi vi prego, usando la solita grinta che avete per evidenziare l'errore delle forze dell'ordine.

Se l'americano è colpevole, allora fine della storia, deve finire in prigione. Chi delle forze dell'ordine ha sgarrato, mi auguro che ne subisca le conseguenze. Punto. Se non è colpevole, allora verrà sicuramente scarcerato, non ne ho la certezza matematica ma sono ragionevolmente sicuro che grazie ai poteri del suo paese di provenienza verrà fatto quanto dovuto e oltre.

Ma, continuando a rimarcare fino alla noia, c'è un ragazzo ucciso nel fiore degli, anni, pianto dalla sua famiglia, su cui in pochi si spendono. Io critico questo. E il fatto che continuate a dire che viene giustamente considerato fa a cozzi con la mole di commenti da me e da altri osservato. Ad adesso, si contano sulla dita di una sola mano i commenti che sottolineano che l'imputato deve marcire in prigione e mettono un attimo da parte una foto con bendatura, per quanto scorretta possa essere.

Io vedo solo una grande mobilitazione ideologica e molta strumentalizzazione, come al solito.

Mi prendo del "troll" per questi commenti. Fai te. E dimmi dove sto sbagliando, per cortesia. Sempre felice di potermi migliorare.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma, continuando a rimarcare fino alla noia, c'è un ragazzo ucciso nel fiore degli, anni, pianto dalla sua famiglia, su cui in pochi si spendono. Io critico questo. E il fatto che continuate a dire che viene giustamente considerato fa a cozzi con la mole di commenti da me e da altri osservato. Ad adesso, si contano sulla dita di una sola mano i commenti che sottolineano che l'imputato deve marcire in prigione e mettono un attimo da parte una foto con bendatura, per quanto scorretta possa essere.



Perdonami, ma esattamente che tipo di commenti ti aspetti sull'omicidio in sé? Nessuno era presente e persino gli alti ranghi dell'Arma stanno rilasciando dichiarazioni quantomeno discutibili, aggiungendo elementi che complicano solamente il quadro. Più che esprimere dispiacere e sperare, come detto da me e da tutti gli altri, che la giustizia faccia il suo corso, che si analizzino le prove e che si giunga a una condanna giusta cosa si può fare?

Si sta discutendo del fatto della benda perché il fatto della benda è un elemento tangibile del caso, peraltro reso pubblico per una serie di leggerezze (eufemismo...) compiuto dalle stesse forze dell'ordine, quelle che, almeno inizialmente, avevano diffuso l'informazione che gli assassini fossero stati degli africani (e anche lì le più becere strumentalizzazioni, anche qui sul forum).
La suddetta fotografia, che ritrae il presunto killer bendato, è una cosa concreta, che evince dei problemi di protocollo penitenziale. Adesso dimmi: è possibile discutere di questa fotografia, con tutte le implicazioni del caso, dispiacendosi al contempo per il carabiniere morto e affidandosi (perché solo questo si può fare, e ci vuole tempo) al corso della giustizia? Più che dire "Speriamo si arrivi a una condanna giusta" cosa dovrei fare? Fortunatamente, siamo creature dotate (per la maggior parte) di capacità multitasking: posso dispiacermi e al contempo commentare un elemento concreto. Se poi evincere un problema di procedure, di addestramento e di intelligenza di questi membri delle forze dell'ordine equivale a voler giustificare il killer e ad ammorbidire il caso (perché, poi? Cosa me ne viene in tasca nel difendere l'americano che, pare, ha ucciso un carabiniere? Perché dovrei difendere un presunto criminale?), allora alzo le mani.


----------



## sunburn (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mille, sai benissimo qual'è, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, lo spirito con il quale io commento questo episodio.
> 
> Anzitutto mi dispiace se per qualcuno ho usato ironia, ma era ovviamente per evidenziare alcune considerazioni che io ritengo eccessive. Già mi sembra assurdo dovermi scusare, ma lo farò per dimostrare ragionevolezza. Mi sembra che la solita ironia viene usata anche dalla fazione "opposta", se di schieramenti vogliamo parlare. Io non vedo fazioni da parteggiare ma un episodio umano e criminale su cui commentare.
> 
> ...



Secondo me sottovaluti troppo la gravità della diffusione di quella immagine. Non solo per il rispetto che uno Stato civile deve in generale a chi si trovi sotto la sua custodia, ma proprio dal punto di vista delle indagini e del futuro processo. Ammesso che le cose stiano come sembrano, quella foto dimostra(dimostrerebbe) la totale assenza di lucidità e imparzialità da parte di chi conduce le indagini. Da qui a mettere in discussione tutto l'operato di chi ha svolto le indagini è un attimo. Aggiungiamo che di casi di insabbiamenti e depistaggi la storia italiana è piena(ultimo presunto caso quello riportato oggi della ragazza che sarebbe stata uccisa all'interno di una caserma dei carabinieri), che esponenti politici di spicco si sono espressi in maniera molto poco consona al ruolo che ricoprono, e si arriva a poter mettere in dubbio che la stessa magistratura possa essere terza e imparziale e sostenere che sia influenzata dall'opinione pubblica, cosa peraltro da molti, anche da te, sostenuta in riferimento ad altri casi di cronaca.
Insomma, a mio parere è stato fatto un danno gravissimo, alla famiglia della vittima in primis che avrà molta più difficoltà a ottenere giustizia.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma esattamente che tipo di commenti ti aspetti sull'omicidio in sé? Nessuno era presente e persino gli alti ranghi dell'Arma stanno rilasciando dichiarazioni quantomeno discutibili, aggiungendo elementi che complicano solamente il quadro. Più che esprimere dispiacere e sperare, come detto da me e da tutti gli altri, che la giustizia faccia il suo corso, che si analizzino le prove e che si giunga a una condanna giusta cosa si può fare?
> 
> Si sta discutendo del fatto della benda perché il fatto della benda è un elemento tangibile del caso, peraltro reso pubblico per una serie di leggerezze (eufemismo...) compiuto dalle stesse forze dell'ordine, quelle che, almeno inizialmente, avevano diffuso l'informazione che gli assassini fossero stati degli africani (e anche lì le più becere strumentalizzazioni, anche qui sul forum).
> La suddetta fotografia, che ritrae il presunto killer bendato, è una cosa concreta, che evince dei problemi di protocollo penitenziale. Adesso dimmi: è possibile discutere di questa fotografia, con tutte le implicazioni del caso, dispiacendosi al contempo per il carabiniere morto e affidandosi (perché solo questo si può fare, e ci vuole tempo) al corso della giustizia? Più che dire "Speriamo si arrivi a una condanna giusta" cosa dovrei fare? Fortunatamente, siamo creature dotate (per la maggior parte) di capacità multitasking: posso dispiacermi e al contempo commentare un elemento concreto. Se poi evincere un problema di procedure, di addestramento e di intelligenza di questi membri delle forze dell'ordine equivale a voler giustificare il killer e ad ammorbidire il caso (perché, poi? Cosa me ne viene in tasca nel difendere l'americano che, pare, ha ucciso un carabiniere? Perché dovrei difendere un presunto criminale?), allora alzo le mani.



Va bene, OK. Discutiamo della benda allora. E' stato un atto stupido, o in malafede? Diciamo di sì? Bene, lo è stato, sono d'accordo. E mi sembra di aver scritto varie volte che concordo con voi. Ci si augura che sarà un gesto da punire, tra un omicidio e un altro. Evviva.

C'è altro da aggiungere? A me tutte le altre considerazioni mi sembrano superflue ed OT. Quante righe ho impiegato a scriverè ciò? Due righe. Bene. Io vedo che siamo già a 20 pagine di commenti (sul mio desktop) su questo fatto, tirando in mezzo tutto lo scibile umano. Mi sembra cha la stiamo facendo un po' lunga, ed io per primo la finisco qui rispettando qualsiasi altra opinione. Se ho scritto qualche bestialità riquotatemi pure.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me sottovaluti troppo la gravità della diffusione di quella immagine. Non solo per il rispetto che uno Stato civile deve in generale a chi si trovi sotto la sua custodia, ma proprio dal punto di vista delle indagini e del futuro processo. Ammesso che le cose stiano come sembrano, quella foto dimostra(dimostrerebbe) la totale assenza di lucidità e imparzialità da parte di chi conduce le indagini. Da qui a mettere in discussione tutto l'operato di chi ha svolto le indagini è un attimo. Aggiungiamo che di casi di insabbiamenti e depistaggi la storia italiana è piena(ultimo presunto caso quello riportato oggi della ragazza che sarebbe stata uccisa all'interno di una caserma dei carabinieri), che esponenti politici di spicco si sono espressi in maniera molto poco consona al ruolo che ricoprono, e si arriva a poter mettere in dubbio che la stessa magistratura possa essere terza e imparziale e sostenere che sia influenzata dall'opinione pubblica, cosa peraltro da molti, anche da te, sostenuta in riferimento ad altri casi di cronaca.
> Insomma, a mio parere è stato fatto un danno gravissimo, alla famiglia della vittima in primis che avrà molta più difficoltà a ottenere giustizia.



Concordo, in larga parte con la parte sottolineata. Io non sottovaluto la foto, forse sottovaluto la resilienza delle menti a farsi indirizzare verso opinioni molto lontane dal luogo di partenza.

Non te ne avere a male, fratello, ma ormai noto che sono rimasto solo in questo thread, ed è per me un segnale ben chiaro, nel bene e nel male. Quindi non argomento oltre. Attendo la risposta di Mille al mio post, per educazione, dopodiché rimuginerò su quanto scritto e letto, a posteriori e con calma. Magari ne riparliamo tra un po' di tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Concordo, in larga parte con la parte sottolineata. Io non sottovaluto la foto, forse sottovaluto la resilienza delle menti a farsi indirizzare verso opinioni molto lontane dal luogo di partenza.
> 
> Non te ne avere a male, fratello, ma ormai noto che sono rimasto solo in questo thread, ed è per me un segnale ben chiaro, nel bene e nel male. Quindi non argomento otre. Attendo la risposta di Mille al mio post, per educazione, dopodiché rimuginerò su quanto scritto e letto, a posteriori e con calma. Magari ne riparliamo tra un po' di tempo.



Non sei solo. Io concordo al 100% con la tua posizione.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

Grazie per la rep negativa, Oronzo. Darmi di "troll" non bastava.

Il bello è che se un giorno leggerò quello che reputo un bel ragionamento, scritto da te, ti darò una rep positiva con piacere e senza problemi.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sei solo. Io concordo al 100% con la tua posizione.



Grazie caro.

"Allora i pazzi sono due. Chissà che cosa ha visto Jack."

(cit. da "Lost", episodio 2x1, "Uomo di scienza, uomo di fede". Dialogo tra John e Kate sulla visione di una cosa incomprensibile.)


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mille, sai benissimo qual'è, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, lo spirito con il quale io commento questo episodio.
> 
> Anzitutto mi dispiace se per qualcuno ho usato ironia, ma era ovviamente per evidenziare alcune considerazioni che io ritengo eccessive. Già mi sembra assurdo dovermi scusare, ma lo farò per dimostrare ragionevolezza. Mi sembra che la solita ironia viene usata anche dalla fazione "opposta", se di schieramenti vogliamo parlare. Io non vedo fazioni da parteggiare ma un episodio umano e criminale su cui commentare.
> 
> ...


gabri credo che WIldbone e sunburn abbiano già detto tutto.
Provando ad aggiungere qualcosa, mi concentro sul punto "com'è possibile che ci scandalizziamo per aver bendato il tizio, quando lo stesso ha appena compiuto un omicidio?"

La spiegazione, a mio parere, è che lo Stato è l'istituzione caratterizzata da "ordine"; l'ordine come elemento centrale. Mentre i singoli possono impazzire e sguazzare nel caos, stuprando e uccidendo, lo Stato mantiene la vita della massa in ordine, punendo il singolo episodio secondo legge, creata da un lungo dibattito etico, morale. 

Considera che negli ultimi 2 giorni, in queste pagine, ho letto:
*1) "i carabinieri hanno fatto bene a pestare a sangue Stefano Cucchi. Lui sapeva chi gli passava la droga, ma non parlava; quindi giusto pestarlo a morte".

2) "altro che bendaggio, io sono favorevole alla tortura; in particolare la tecnica del waterboarding"
*
E ancora:
*3) "La bufala dei nordafricani assassini del carabiniere è stata diffusa da membri delle forze dell'ordine.
Nelle ore dell'incertezza sull'omicidio Cerciello si sono susseguite notizie false: una è stata pubblicata e amplificata da agenti di Carabinieri e Guardia di Finanza".*

In pratica, molti "singoli" reagirebbero volentieri di pancia, in base alle proprie idee o vissuti personali, e agirebbero senza controllo. Senza ordine.
Caratteristica comune dei destroidi più incalliti (non tutti chiaramente) infatti è quella secondo cui "problema X (mettiamo gli immigrati) non si riesce a risolvere con la normale legge, servirebbe fare a modo nostro". Finendo solo per generare caos. Arriverà un altro che invece avrà la sua visione, e un altro ancora = fuori legge. Oggi si fa così, domani boh.

Ora, se mi posso permettere, dovresti fare lo sforzo di ignorare che bendare una persona fino a prova contraria innocente "è solo un benda, quindi niente di grave": è semplicemente illegale. Illegale commesso dallo Stato

Sarà una cosa assurda da dire, ma se scendiamo per strada sono i poliziotti ad andare in giro sereni e dotati del potere di applicare la legge contro chi la infrange. I criminali e i mafiosi invece si nascondono.
E noi siamo felici di questo, perché siamo protetti dalla legge, in potere allo Stato. 
Se lo Stato smettesse di usarla, o la usasse solo parzialmente, si creerebbero dei buchi di ordine, in cui sostanzialmente si agirebbe a caso.

Nel merito del bendaggio, il fatto che il figlio di papà abbia commesso un omicidio è ininfluente. Questa è la grande forza della legge.

(questo senza contare l'aspetto più profondo del vendicarsi sul "cattivo" con torture etc. In secoli di cultura umana non si è riusciti a tracciare una linea (e mai ci si riuscirà) tra l'intenzione di fare del male e l'incosapevolezza del farlo. Partendo dai casi facili, ci sono "pazzi" clinici incapaci d'intendere e volere. Se questi uccidono, vorresti torturarli a piacimento? No perché qui invece, il singolo si alza la mattina e pensa sia corretto pestare a morte uno spaccino a caso (in fondo è una brutta persona no? Uno in meno, puliamo le strade etc)


Politicamente siamo in un mare di guai, dato che Salvini ragiona in quel modo lì (poco importa "se ci è o ci fa"). 
E' paradossale che abbia in bocca la parola giustizia, ma il corpo del suo pensiero è propriamente illegale.
Per quanto banale, notizia di oggi:

*"Salvini, figlio 16enne sulla moto d’acqua della Polizia a Milano Marittima. 
Le opposizioni: “Imbarazzante”. 
Lui: “Un errore da papà”"*

Dall'altro lato, il PD, un gruppo di persone malate di soldi e di potere, che ne esce con frasi tipo "anziani avete una pensione da fame? Consiglio l'ipoteca della casa".


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> gabri credo che WIldbone e sunburn abbiano già detto tutto.
> Provando ad aggiungere qualcosa, mi concentro sul punto "com'è possibile che ci scandalizziamo per aver bendato il tizio, quando lo stesso ha appena compiuto un omicidio?"
> 
> La spiegazione, a mio parere, è che lo Stato è l'istituzione caratterizzata da "ordine"; l'ordine come elemento centrale. Mentre i singoli possono impazzire e sguazzare nel caos, stuprando e uccidendo, lo Stato mantiene la vita della massa in ordine, punendo il singolo episodio secondo legge, creata da un lungo dibattito etico, morale.
> ...



Benissimo, grazie della tua risposta, che ha un tono nettamente diverso da altri commenti.

Se hai letto anche gli altri post, noterai come io sono (spero) molto distante dai concetti che hai stigmatizzato, tipo pestare lo spaccino. Io non voglio pestare proprio nessuno. Io voglio la legge, quando questa non è inquinata da altri elementi. E se qualcuno sbaglia, paga, a tutti i livelli. Io pongo il problema ad un livello che forse non riuscirò mai a trasmettere completamente, e questo purtroppo è un mio limite e me ne scuso.

Avrai anche avuto modo di leggere che mi sento molto stanco mentalmente su quest'argomento dopo aver disquisito con altre persone, perciò accetto la tua versione con sincera positività e non replico.

Un abbraccio e ci risentiamo alla prossima.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benissimo, grazie della tua risposta, che ha un tono nettamente diverso da altri commenti.
> 
> Se hai letto anche gli altri post, noterai come io sono (spero) molto distante dai concetti che hai stigmatizzato, tipo pestare lo spaccino. Io non voglio pestare proprio nessuno. Io voglio la legge, quando questa non è inquinata da altri elementi. E se qualcuno sbaglia, paga, a tutti i livelli. Io pongo il problema ad un livello che forse non riuscirò mai a trasmettere completamente, e questo purtroppo è un mio limite e me ne scuso.
> 
> ...


Ti ho letto abbastanza da pensare con convinzione che non c'entri niente con le torture etc. Tra l'altro non ne hai mai parlato; i tuoi punti sono altro (tipo quello della benda) e un pò penso di averli capiti

Non è solo un tuo limite, è il limite di tutti. Farsi comprendere è una cosa molto difficile. Mi piace parlare sui forum oltre che nella realtà proprio per questo, perché potrei rileggermi e vedere che cavolo ho scritto. 
Come prima cosa, uno dovrebbe essere convinto di quello che dice (oltre che padroneggiare la materia in questione), e io personalmente mi sento in continuo divenire, anche se ho dei miei tratti. E come secondo, una volta fatta chiarezza con se stessi, riuscire a farsi capire dagli altri. Un'impresa. Ti capisco benissimo 
Per questi motivi, è meglio sempre tenere uno scarto d'incomprensione involontaria; sono sicuro che è successo anche stavolta in queste pagine

Sì sì, sennò non finisce più  Alla prossima gabri


----------



## vota DC (31 Luglio 2019)

Quella della moto d'acqua la dice tutta: il figlio di Salvini può. Sai quante rogne se l'avesse fatto un povero cristo?
La benda è illegale, per il figlio di papà che la subisce provvedimenti immediati. Per i poveri cristi con le ossa rotte dopo gli interrogatori (tra l'altro senza avvocati) invece niente tanto non è morto nessuno e si tratta delle ossa dei figli di nessuno. Se i poveri cristi ci rimettono la vita c'è il procedimento con calma e magari i politici di turno che dicono che è colpa di quello che le ha prese perché non era abbastanza robusto!

E' un clima dove i diritti dei protetti sono garantiti e non c'è nessun dovere per loro mentre per i poveri cristi è il contrario. E non parliamo di una questione di soldi ma di diversa applicazione delle regole da parte di tutte le autorità. 2% per manutenzione viadotti e trasporti di autostrade e ora i Benetton si pigliano pure Alitalia perché tanto non si può cancellare nulla fino al cinquantesimo grado di processo, poveri cristi licenziati senza giusta causa che devono attendere mesi con il cappello in mano la paga arretrata!


----------



## James Watson (31 Luglio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo la benda costituisce un atto lesivo della persona?
> Legare è normalissimo.
> *La benda è stata messa per evitare che facesse del male agli agenti o a se stesso.*
> La foto non dovevano scattarla. O forse chi l'ha scattata era ben consapevole di voler aiutare l'americano.
> ...



E' stato ammanettato (e direi che era il minimo). Cosa c'entra la benda? Sto tizio ha gli occhi laser di superman per caso??? come fa a fare male agli agenti con gli occhi??


----------



## James Watson (31 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora applica sanzioni a chi ha fatto o chi ha diffuso la foto, il bendaggio è opportuno o no ? Io di questo stavo parlando. E comunque scusa l'ignoranza, ma mi sembra di vedere parecchie immagini e riprese televisive che mostrano delinquenti sottoposti a coercizione. Già far vedere un mafioso che viene fatto salire in macchina è coercizione, a mio parere, dove sta la differenza ?



Per quanto mi riguarda non c'è nessuna differenza. Quell'articolo del CP, essendo legge dello stato italiano va applicato a tutti. Dall'americano a Provenzano, passando per lo spacciatore marocchino di turno


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non c'è nessuna differenza. Quell'articolo del CP, essendo legge dello stato italiano va applicato a tutti. Dall'americano a Provenzano, passando per lo spacciatore marocchino di turno



Io su questo sono un po' meno radicale..non si può esibire un mafioso o uno come battista latitante che ha deriso gli italiani per anni ma poi si possono pubblicare sui giornali intercettazioni private "tagliuzzate" ad hoc o sentenze dei processi in anteprima..

Trovo più lesive queste onestamente..

Ma è pur vero, e lo dico perché ci credo, che "se c'è una legge sbagliata va cambiata, non infranta"


----------



## James Watson (31 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io su questo sono un po' meno radicale..non si può esibire un mafioso o uno come battista latitante che ha deriso gli italiani per anni ma poi si possono pubblicare sui giornali intercettazioni private "tagliuzzate" ad hoc o sentenze dei processi in anteprima..
> 
> Trovo più lesive queste onestamente..
> 
> Ma è pur vero, e lo dico perché ci credo, che "se c'è una legge sbagliata va cambiata, non infranta"



Con le intercettazioni con me sfondi una porta aperta...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Con le intercettazioni con me sfondi una porta aperta...



Ovviamente sono per la libertà di stampa ma ho due crociate personali:
Le intercettazioni sui giornali
I processi mediatici (Cogne, Erba, Garlasco, etc..)


----------



## vota DC (31 Luglio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E' stato ammanettato (e direi che era il minimo). Cosa c'entra la benda? Sto tizio ha gli occhi laser di superman per caso??? come fa a fare male agli agenti con gli occhi??



Sputando?


----------

